# Erekose's Savage Tide Adventure Path [Players Selected]



## Erekose13 (Jan 14, 2007)

Welcome to the Savage Tide Adventure Path, a campaign full of dangerous monsters, hostile terrain, murderous organizations, and sinister magic. This campaign begins in the exotic port city of Sasserine. The City of Sasserine is perched on the edge of the known world, the last stop before the endless expanse of the Amedio Jungle. It is a hub of trade, and home to more than fifteen thousand souls, a bastion of civilization in a realm haunted by piracy, disease, violent weather, and monsters.




Sasserine in Brief

Sasserine is located at the westernmost edge of the Amedio Jungle, nestled in a sheltered harbor. Most travelers come to Sassarine via ship, as overland routes are fraught with peril. From the sea, Sasserine isn't much to look at; two ragged cliffs of stone jut from the coastline, their faces home to seahawks and gulls but little else.  Then a vast rent in the cliff slides into view, its summit crowned by the shattered remnants of an immense stone bridge.  Sailing between the slowly eroding stone pylons that once supported the bridge above, a visitor passes from open sea into a thriving harbour of commerce, whaling, and intrigue.  Certainly the smell of the city is breathtaking - a tremendous riot of exotic spices, smoke, and humanity assaults the senses. Sasserine is split into seven distinct districts, each with its own personality. These districts are separated by inner walls, by networks of canals or rivers or simply by age.  Friendly competition between the districts is common, especially during festivals like the coming Wormfall Festival.  Yet the citizens of Sasserine do not hesitate to come to each other's aid in the time of need.  Perched at the edge of civilization, Sasserine is often and has always been the target of assault from land and sea; the pirates of the Crimson Fleet, the navy of the Scarlet Brotherhood, the frog-like bullywugs of the surrounding marshland, and even gangs of ogres and giants from the nearby mountaints keep the city on constant alert, yet to date the fiercely proud city has fallen to the enemy only once, and even then only through the act of the city's most notorious traitor.

Campaign

Welcome to a world of pirates, dinosaurs, and demons. I'd like to invite you to join me on this ambitious quest through Dungeon Magazine's latest Adventure Path ~ the Savage Tide.  This will be a long term ongoing campaign and as such I'd like to ask for dedicated posters who can post at least a few times per week and who'll stick it out as far as we can make it.

Over the next two week's I'll be taking applications for the game. It will not be based on first come first serve, I will be choosing based on concept and character with a thought to party composition and personal knowledge of poster.  I will be taking 5 characters and leaving room for alternates as well.

*Mandatory Reading*: Savage Tide Player's Guide

Characters

We will be starting at 1st level though I have a few house rules for character creation.


HP max
Gold max by class
Stats will be rolled on Invisible Castle using a slightly arcane method. 
a. Roll 1d20 on Invisible Castle with a new character name (or your board handle).
b. Post roll and name here.
c. Wait for my okay.
d. Roll 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2) 7 times on Invisible Castle, drop the lowest score and arrange as desired.
e. Make sure you post a link to your roll here.
f. Rolls that add up to less than 33 point buy may be increased to 33 point buy per the usual rules in the DMG.
A list of core sources is provided below.
Players may select 2 additional sources from the Additional Sources list below from which to build characters.
a. If its not on the list, ask, I may have forgotten it.
Future HPs will be based on rolls at Invisible Castle: 1dx.minroll(half of x, rounded up).  (ie 1d4.minroll(3))
Characters get an extra feat at first level, but the second feat has to be a background feat. 
a. eg. Talents from AE, Heritage feats, Background feats from Savage Tide Player's Guide, ask if you have questions.
Characters will get a feat at every level instead of every three. Class based bonus feats will remain the same.
As part of the hook for the game, I'll want everyone to include something heroic that they've done in their background. Something that a patron with an ear about town would pick up on.

Core Sources


3.5 Player's Handbook
3.5 Dungeon Master's Guide
3.5 Monster Manual
Expanded Psionics Handbook
Arcana Evolved
Savage Tide Players's Guide

Additional Sources
[sblock=Click to Open]

Book of Holy Might 2, 
Book of Holy Might, 
Book of Iron Might, 
Book of Roguish Luck,
Complete Adventurer, 
Complete Arcane, 
Complete Book of Eldritch Might, 
Complete Divine, 
Complete Mage,
Complete Psionic, 
Complete Warrior, 
Dragon Compendium, 
Dragon Magic,
Dragon Magazine 311, 339
Dragonmarked, 
Eberron Campaign Setting, 
Explorer's Handbook, 
Faiths of Eberron, 
Fiend Folio,
Fiendish Codex 1,
Fiendish Codex 2,
Five Nations, 
Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting,
Frostburn,
Grimoire 2, 
Heroes of Horror,
Hyperconscious, 
Legacy of Dragons,
Magic of Eberron, 
Monster Manual 2, 
Monster Manual 3, 
Monster Manual 4, 
Mystic Secrets, 
Player's Guide to Eberron, 
Player's Handbook 2,
Races of Destiny, 
Races of Eberron, 
Races of Faerun,
Races of Stone, 
Races of the Dragon, 
Races of the Wild, 
Sandstorm,
Secrets of Xen'drik,
Sharn City of Towers,
Spell Compendium, 
Spell Treasury, 
Stormwrack,
Tome of Battle, 
Tome of Magic*, 
Transcendence
[/sblock]

Sample Character Sheet
[sblock=Click to Open]*Name; *  
*race class level;* 
size type subtype;
*Alignment*: 
*Init * +; *Senses * Listen +, Spot +; Darkvision x', Low-light vision
*Languages*:
----------------------------
*AC * x, flatfooted x, touch x; 
*HP * x (HD xdx+x)  
*Fort * +x, *Ref * +x, *Will * +x; notes
----------------------------
*Spd * x'; 
*Melee*: weapon +x (xdx+x/x-20/xX);
*Ranged*: weapon +x (1dx/xX) Range x', x ammunition; 
*Attack Options*: 
*Base Atk* +, Grapple +; 
----------------------------
*Spells*: x 0th/x 1st
1st - spell (DC x), spell (DC x)
0th - spell (DC x)
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str x, Dex x, Con x, Int x, Wis x, Cha x6.
*XP*: x
*Feats*:  
*Skills*: skill +x
*Possessions*: item (xgp, xlbs)
*Money*:  xgp, xsp, xcp.
*Encumbrance*: xlbs; Load: Light/Medium/Heavy (xlbs)
---------------------------- 

Description: 
Personality: 
History: [/sblock]

Players


Nathan Lidu - Human Cleric of Mouqol - played by Verbatim
Jerrel Rivers - Human Swashbuckler - played by Velmont
Tereg Nna Ythelen - Quickling Faen Spellthief - played by Malarky
Alixtus Meravanchi - Human Warlock - played by Rystil Arden
Julian Hemlock - Half-elf Bard - played by Manzanita

Link List
In Character thread
Out of Character thread
Rogue's Gallery thread
Invisible Castle
Paizo


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2007)

Are you kidding?  I'd love to get in on this game.  Here's my roll:  4.  Hope you're not taking the highest only.

I'll refrain from posting PC ideas until I read more of the literature.  Psyched to see Greyhawk being used.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm very interested. I'm thinking Ranger 

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=825808

The Roll was 13. (My lucky number!)


----------



## Rhun (Jan 15, 2007)

Just stopping in to say "Hi!" I'm playing in Malvoisin's Savage Tide game and loving it. You guys are gonna have a blast!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Manz, Argent you guys are good to go ahead and roll stats now with your handles 

Rhun, thanks for the well wishes, it looks to be an excellent set of adventures. I'll have to pop by Malvoisin's thread to see how your crew is doing.

While Greyhawk is the default setting, deities can be choosen from among many sources. I'm happy incorporating a wide variety of pantheons leaving things fairly opne (as you can see by the massive list of books).  Locations wise though we are definitely in Greyhawk, so references to setting specific books are for crunch only.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

A chance to get in with a Savage Tide group would be a blast. Here is my roll 17.

I have the guide downloaded and since I seem to always enjoy the priest role, my submission would be in the divine area of things.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2007)

Looked like that worked.  I've got a jack of all trades here:
14
14
8
12
12
14
13
dropping the 8 & putting in high low gives:  14,14,14,13,12,12


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Verbatim, you are good to roll your stats


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

*happy dance*

I mean...thank you sir..

12
16
17
15
10
14
13

I will drop the 10 and go from there, leaving the final high/low tally 17, 16, 15, 14, 13, 12.

Dice roll result definately worked out for the priest. Now just to find the deity...

[sblock=Manz]It has been too long since we had a chance to be in the same game together. I know I may not make the cut, but still it would be nice..[/sblock]


----------



## Malarky (Jan 15, 2007)

Huzzah! Savage Tide roll o doom (1d20=13)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Malarky, you're good to roll stats too, under Tereg.

31 point buy is not bad, Manz. Jack of All trades is definitely a good way to put it


----------



## Malarky (Jan 15, 2007)

Here be me stats. ^_^ (4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=17, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=14, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=8, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11, 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)=11)

17
16
14
12
11
11


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose: Just added everything into my prior post.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

39 pb for Malarky and 46 for Verbatim.  Great rolls


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

I am more than willing to tone it down some if you would like to keep an average among everyone.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

We'll see. 15pb is a pretty big spread, but that roll I set up is destined to create some fantastic rolls. Build around that for now and I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Will do....trying to decide between a storm cleric (Azure district) or war priest (pit fighting for converts).


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey, I'd love a chance to play in such a campaign 

Here's my roll, using my board handle: 1d20=16


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay Bloodcookie go ahead and make your rolls


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 15, 2007)

If there's still room I'd like to play too.
Rolled a 4


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm going to have to lurk and watch. I'm in Mal's Savage Tide, same as Rhun, and I'm interested in seeing different takes on STAP. Good luck guys, and remember to wear your floaties while aboard ship!


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay, here are my rolls, and the results:

13
14
15
13
11
13
15

So I'll be dropping the 11, leaving me with: 15, 15, 14, 13, 13, 13


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Extreme rough draft, but as I was looking over the Player's Handout a new idea hit and I hope it is one everyone likes and would be playable in the game.

Edit 1: Swapped Scribe Scroll for Open Minded and corrected first round errors.

[sblock=Nathan Lidu]
Nathan Lidu 
Human Cleric of Moquol  1st lvl
M
Alignment: NG
Init +1; Senses Listen +3, Spot +3; 
Languages: Common, Celestial, Dwarven
----------------------------
AC 15, flatfooted 14, touch 11; 
HP 10 (HD 1d8+2) 
Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +5; 
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: Quarterstaff +1 (1d6+2/20/x2);
Ranged: Light Crossbow +1 (1d8/19-20/x2) Range 80', 30 ammunition
Attack Options: 
Base Atk +0, Grapple +1; 
----------------------------
Spells:  3 0th/ 3 1st
1st - Command (DC 14), Bless, Detect Secret Doors (D) 
0th – Guidance, Light, Mending (DC 13)

*Domains:*  Knowledge; Travel
----------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 17, Cha 16
*XP:* 0
*Feats:* Academy Graduate: Appraise, Gather Information and Search are all considered class skills. +2 Bonus to knowledge (history) and (nobility and royalty) and may use these skills untrained. (1st lvl Background Bonus);  Investigator: +2 bonus to Gather Information and Search checks (Human Bonus); Open Minded (1st lvl class Feat) 
*Skills:* Appraise +3(1); Concentration +4(2); Diplomacy +7(4); Gather Information +7(2); Heal +5(2); Knowledge (Arcana) +4(2); Knowledge (Local) +4(2), Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +6(2); Knowledge (religion) +6(4) Search +6(2); Spellcraft +4(2) 
*Possessions:* Light Crossbow w/30 bolts (38gp, 7lbs); Quarterstaff (0gp/4lbs); Chain Shirt (100gp/25lbs); Silver Holy Symbol of Moquol (25gp/1lb); Backpack (2gp/2lb); Signet Ring (House Lidu) (5gp/-); 3 sunrods (6gp/3lbs)
*Money:* 24gp, 0sp, 0cp.
*Encumbrance:* 42lbs; Load: Light 50lbs/Medium 100lbs/Heavy 150lbs 
---------------------------- 

*Description:* Dressed in his custom fitted shirts and pants as well as his polished riding boots, Nathan Lidu cuts a striking figure when he strolls around Sasserine. With the piercing blue eyes of his father and the olive skin of his mother, Nathan combines the best of both worlds in a way that infuriates his siblings and makes the females from the other noble houses wish he was a pure blood Lidu.

He wears his silver medallion of Moquol proudly and while he does not often need to carry his crossbow with him, he keeps it secured in a chest with his armor and pack.

*Personality:* With an infectious laugh and an easy manner about him, it is hard not to like Nathan. While his family name is an older one, he wisely keeps his thoughts more focused on the present and because of that he tends to relate better to the commoners of Sasserine than his “blue-blooded” kin. 

*History:* Born a bastard into the family, it was not easy for Nathan to find his role among his siblings. Accepted only in the most limited sense of the word, Nathan soon learned that the further he was away from his family the smoother his life became. A quick study with his letters and sums, he was educated at the Academy in the proper techniques of managing one of the smaller shipping companies that Worrin Lidu owned. Nathan held no illusions that this was his family’s way of saving their crumbling reputation by getting rid of the last vestige of Worrin’s midlife crisis. What the family did not expect was that shortly after enrolling in his classes, Nathan would request to join the followers of Moquol, the god of merchants. The tenets of the faith came easy to him and the church knew that if his family sent him away, they would still prosper from his ties in Sasserine. 

Arriving back from a brief trip to the Spice Isles, during which Nathan acquitted himself quite well in his dual role of priest and representative of the Lidu family, Nathan is hesitant to stay in Sasserine too long. For the moment, his family is enjoying his company due to his successful trading trip, but as Moquol teaches, “Even silver tarnishes if left to sit too long”.[/sblock]


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Moonstone Spider go ahead and make your stat rolls under your handle.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose: I hope you don't mind me throwing in the Lidu name from the ST handout. I had thought about using the opera mom, but the prospect of playing the black sheep of a family who's success could depend on his future actions seemed a fun one to try. It also gave me the chance to explain why he was given such a free hand with his training and because of that freedom is more a dabbler in many skills than focused on any of them.

I did struggle to think of something heroic a merchant guy could do, so maybe his skills with negotiations might work?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

It seems you have been a good enough master with the Forgotten Forge for me to get interested in this game. If there is place, here my d20 roll: 16

And here my stats roll

8
16
10
16
14
17
16

Wow... never rolled such stats before  51 point buy!!!! I might take this chance to do a monk, well, I'll look at that tonight, hope you gives me a feedback on that.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm interested.
18 Huzzah!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=826801


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Paper bard go ahead with rolling.

Velmont, I had meant for me to check on your initial roll prior to rolling stats.  But no worries, I know you well so that'll work.  And wow thats a good roll!


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow!
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=826871

17
12
16
12
11X
13
15

So:
17,16,15,12,12,13
Nice.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

44pb nicely done.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

It is looking more and more that maybe Manz's char might get a beef-up if the avg roll keeps being this high.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah I'm thinking of letting him reroll that one, or beefing it up to a 37 point buy.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Hmmm....this looks interesting.  I'm going to have to think to myself about the answer to the question "What class would I play if I knew I was getting a ridiculous number of feats"   I'm actually thinking Warlock might be fun (go go Extra Invocation!), but that would mean I need to take Complete Arcane and probably Complete Mage.  Are Fiendish Codex I and II on the list? (the 3-level Hellfire Warlock PrC is pretty interesting).  Another option would be getting those feats that give you bonuses for collecting a bunch of them (like Eberron Shifter feats or Abyssal Heritor feats).

How would you feel about the following concepts:  

Chaotic Good/Neutral Conflicted Warlock, heir to a great power from an unknown source--parents say it is a benevolent Fire-Spirit, but others have claimed it to be dark and evil beings like Mephistopheles or Demogorgon.

Lawful Neutral Bladeraver type (that isn't a class, it's the name of a follower of Levistus--unsure of exact class breakdown yet), a swashbuckling fellow who happens to have made a pact with the devil (though he hasn't sold his soul--yet).  He must occasionally serve Hell's aims, though they will likely choose missions he will find tasteful, such as defeating agents of the Abyss and such.
EDIT: Hmm--there probably aren't enough Devil-Touched feats for this one to work.  I'll come up with an interesting Chaotic version of this, maybe a pirate sort, if FCI is allowed.

Telepath or Beguiler of some sort--not fully fleshed out, but I consistently enjoy playing those two classes, and Psions can certainly appreciate the extra feats.

Maybe I should wait for my rolls?  Hopefully the 2 is not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Wystan (Jan 15, 2007)

I am also interested:

1d20
->
[9] = (9)

1d20=9

You can link to this roll at
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=826938

My stat rolls are also available:
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=826946

9/10/11/13/15/17

[sblock]I am interested in playing a straight players handbook Paladin. I would put the 9 in Dexterity as he has never been much of a ranged combatant anyway. I would be interested in talking with the GM about creating a 10 point Paladin code for the character as well. 

[6,2,2] = (10) - Int
[6,6,5] = (17) - Cha
[3,3,5] = (11) - Con
[6,5,2] = (13) - Str
[4,3,2] = (9) - Dex
[6,6,3] = (15) - Wis
[3,3,2] = (8) -Dumped

Heroic thing.... 

In his Second year of apprenticeship, Thuran selflessly rescued the 5 orphans from the widow Jones home for the abandoned. There was a fire blazing and he disregarded all personal safety and security to rush into the building and emerge with all 5 of the children on his back. He suffered burns over most of his torso and due to this has a lot of scarring on his torso and arms. His mentor left those there, but paid for the healers to restore the damage done to his face and head.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Starting to shape up into some pretty good concepts out there boss man. This is the part where I get to honestly say that I don't envy your having to narrow the field down.

For my two books I would use if picked, I would like the Spell Compendium and Stormwreck to use as I can.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I miss point c. I need to read again.

Here the background I just wrote down. Tell me what do you think of my whale hunter from the Azure District:

Move here


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2007)

I can say ST is a blast given my experience here. Lots of opportunity for weird characters.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Velmont: Will he be a fighter, or a sea ranger/fighter? With his background I think you could mix the two pretty easily to have one heck of a sailor.

Stonegod: Yeah, but I don't think we could come close to matching Mad Col though.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

RA, welcome you are good to roll stats with Rystil-ST.  FC1&2, BoVD, BoED, and Savage Species were left off on purpose sorry.

Wystan, roll and stats okay. As with Velmont, I had hoped to double check your initial roll before your stat roll, but no worries.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> RA, welcome you are good to roll stats with Rystil-ST.  FC1&2, BoVD, BoED, and Savage Species were left off on purpose sorry.
> 
> Wystan, roll and stats okay. As with Velmont, I had hoped to double check your initial roll before your stat roll, but no worries.



 Darn--is it because you don't have those or because you don't want folks to be Evil?  You can take some of the stuff in FCI and still be Good-aligned even (only requires Chaotic), and I seem to remember ST had an Abyssal link.  If not, no biggy--I can do the Warlock.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, that was awful--Erekose, I see you're using the "roll 7 stats and drop 1 of them" variant that I use.  I'm wondering if you also allow to drop the high stat to become hopeless and reroll?  In this case, I'd like to drop the 18 on this so I can be a hopeless character.

(10 13 13 18 11 7 13)


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's the background I've come up with. I'll edit in the stat sheet later today.

*Odair Gilchrist*
Odair Gilchrist was introduced to the practice of magic more by an accident of birth than anything else; his parents had both studied the Art, with varying degrees of success, and Odair had been tutored in the basics practically by the time he was able to read.  Odair’s father, Milton, was an illusionist of minor ability, his progress somewhat stunted by the ever-present distraction of supervising his investments in the nearby plantations.  Frustrated by this inevitable consequence of the choices he had made, Milton became resentful of the success of others, and would vent his discontent through petty, arbitrary emotional abuse toward those around him.  This eventually drove his wife to leave him, which only caused him to redouble the misery doled out to his three sons.

Odair was the middle child, for which he was grateful, as his elder brother often took the brunt of Milton’s abuse.  Odair began to make a habit of slipping out to wander the streets during the worst of their fights.  Gradually, he spent less and less time at home, and more simply winding through the streets of Sasserine, seeming to always find his way to Standing Stone Park; he enjoyed the paradoxical sense of simultaneous freedom and isolation to be found in nature, away from the press of humanity.  Most of all, he loved the storms.  Though he would never admit it, he felt most at peace in the most violent kind of weather, the fury of the storm feeding into his own unvoiced rage and sadness until he reached a kind of ecstatic catharsis.  Whenever the winds blew in black thunderclouds and sheets of rain from off the sea, Odair could be found standing in the midst of it, soaking wet, hair whipping about his head, and a look of complete serenity on his face.

Recently, upon returning home late at night from one of these meteorological fugues, Odair discovered his family’s home in flames.  His brothers and a number of townsfolk were gathered outside, but Odair’s father was nowhere to be seen.  Odair asked his brothers what had happened, and they told him there had been a terrible crash that shook the entire house, and before anyone knew what had happened, the building was burning.  Their father was still inside – he had refused to leave without his accounting ledgers, receipts, and paltry spellbook.  Odair’s brothers had tried to rescue their father, but the heat had become so intense that no one could even approach the building.  Odair turned toward the smoke and flames pouring from the doorway, and, barely pausing to think, cloaked himself in what little protective magic he could muster, and rushed inside.  His father’s study was in the rear of the building, and Odair had to jump over fallen ceiling beams and pass through flaming doorjambs that seared the sides of his face, but he finally found his father, lying across his desk, overcome by the smoke, still clutching an armload of parchments and ledgers.  Odair hauled him up under one arm, and managed to half-carry, half-drag him outside, where, thanks to the ministrations of one of the Pelorite priests, he chokingly returned to consciousness.

In the intervening weeks, as he oversees the rebuilding of their house, and attempts to put his finances in order, Milton has been much less bellicose than usual, especially toward Odair, whom he seems reluctant to speak to, often watching him sadly, only to quickly look away if his attention is noticed.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> RA, welcome you are good to roll stats with Rystil-ST.  FC1&2, BoVD, BoED, and Savage Species were left off on purpose sorry.



Considering two of the instigators of STAP are the two authors of FC1, its partially "cannon" anyway. But, its your game, of course.



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Stonegod: Yeah, but I don't think we could come close to matching Mad Col though.



Col is massively fun, but I think RA's archivist in his RL SCAP game gives him a run for his money. What is it with crazy archivists?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Col is massively fun, but I think RA's archivist in his RL SCAP game gives him a run for his money. What is it with crazy archivists?



 That's funny--I was thinking of that too.  You must have heard some of my Archivist war-stories, but Alcyone has a bunch of other funny moments I never mentioned--I should write a story-hour


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 15, 2007)

Hola!
 I'd be interested in playing one of the non-core base classes, I'll have a back round and character up soon till then...  Erekose's ST Initial character roll (1d20=14)  All my rolls are allways under the handle LF


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Logicsfate go ahead and roll your stats under LF.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 15, 2007)

Verbatim: I don't yet, but many option are open:

- Rogue: I love rogues and I am always happy to do a new kind of Rogue.
- Ranger: A more warrior-like sailor, with Favored Enemy(Whale)
- Monk: They could do great sailors if we go in stats only. But the monastic background that stick to them make it less fitting. But see the sailor with Slow fall, a hand on the sail to slow his fall, the other hand with his pistol crossbow, shooting at the pirate.
- Figther: Could be interesting, but lack many sailor's skills, but could do a nice multi-class 
- Swashbuckler: Another nice warrior sailor.

Only things that are sure:

- He will be able to fight hand to hand for good bar fight (Improved Unarmed Strike)
- He is a good swimmer (Water Rat Feat in _Savage Tide_ and some swim ranks)
- He must be able to use a javelin (aka harpoon)


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 15, 2007)

Velmont: I think favored enemy animals would cover that one for you. Unless your name is going to change to Ahab...


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey - thanks for the concern about my poor rolls, but I'm satisfied with them.  The fact is, this thread will get a lot of recruits, and they'll probably be plenty more with lame rolls like mine & RA's.  Erekose may end up picking a lower-powered group.  That said, if my PC is chosen and looks to be the 'runt of the litter,' then you wouldn't hear me complaining about a few extra points to throw around.

I'm not making a powerful character.  I'm designing a half-elven bard.  Erekose stated he is picking 5 PCs for this adventure & I'm aiming for PC #5.  My half-elf will be flexible.  Given the number of feats coming down the track, he/she should have lots of PrC and multiclassing options to choose from.  I hope to guide my PC's progression organically, with few preconceived ideas.  He/she will grow based on party needs and IC experience.  A rich setting like this should provide lots of ideas.  Racial paragon classes are legal here, aren't they?

I've never brought a bard up past 1st level before, and I've never had much luck w/my half-elven PCs either.  I see this as a good oportunity to expand my Rollplaying.  Plus, I plan to make a pirate!  I'm stoked!  Whoever gets picked, I'm confident this will be a great game.  And nothing is ever wasted when making a PC.  Eventually, you get a chance to use what you've done.  I'll probably get my PC posted by tonight.

Verbatim, you're an awesome player.  I'm glad you're back on these boards, and if we don't make the cut on this one together, I hope to see around on LEW and elsewhere!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

> The fact is, this thread will get a lot of recruits, and they'll probably be plenty more with lame rolls like mine & RA's




Hmmm...statistically, the main difference in the min(2) (which is the only difference between Erekose's rolling scheme and my usual one, except maybe if he doesn't allow tossing the high roll to get a hopeless character) is that it actually makes anything much worse than our rolls highly statistically unlikely while not increasing the likelihood of anything higher than 14 at all.  For instance, 6 is the lowest possible roll at all, and I rolled a 7  

I would expect a typical PB around 36 with significant spikes towards the upper end (anyone who rolls a high stat or two can expect to be backed up with solid lower stats most of the time)


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 15, 2007)

16
14
8 
10
17
10
14

Attribute roll

Not amazing but a pretty decent score.


I'm thinking I'll go with a simple barbarian.  I'm thinking a polynesia-inspired fisherman, the kind of guy who dives in the water with a spear to fight a shark in melee before breakfast style barbarian.  He'll be travelling as an adventurer away from home as part of his initiation, the village shaman orders each young man to go forth and find item X as a test of mettle where item X is something likely to be found in the savage tide adventure.

Anybody have advice on a background feat for this?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

There are the Olman barbarians. If you have access to Dragon mags they are in one of the earlier ones for the Savage Tide. If not, let me know and I'll try to write up something about them for you tonight.

RA: re rerolling and F1&2 Haven't forgot about them, just let me think on it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There are the Olman barbarians. If you have access to Dragon mags they are in one of the earlier ones for the Savage Tide. If not, let me know and I'll try to write up something about them for you tonight.
> 
> RA: re rerolling and F1&2 Haven't forgot about them, just let me think on it.



 Sure--of course I won't be able to work on anything until I know, but I'm usually pretty fast anyways.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 15, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There are the Olman barbarians. If you have access to Dragon mags they are in one of the earlier ones for the Savage Tide. If not, let me know and I'll try to write up something about them for you tonight.
> 
> RA: re rerolling and F1&2 Haven't forgot about them, just let me think on it.



I don't gret Dragon so I'd certainly appreciate whatever you can tell me on them.


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 15, 2007)

*I'm interested in this as well...*

Drumroll... and the starter roll is a: 7

I'm thinking a natural swordsage (i.e. selecting Tome of Battle as the first additional source) of some small race, perhaps a goblin, born in Shadowshore.

Edit: Focusing on the Shadow Hand discipline of course!

~ Ryfte


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

Ryfte go ahead and roll stats.


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 15, 2007)

*Un-named*

Toregan
Female, Whisper Gnome, Swordsage 1
Small, Humanoid
CG
Init +6; Senses Listen +5, Spot +1; Darkvision 60', Low-Light Vision
Languages: Common, Gnome, Halfling, Elven
----------------------------
AC 18, flatfooted 13, touch 16; (+1size,+5dex,+2arm)
HP 8 (HD 1d8+1)
+1 Fort [0](+1con), +7 Ref [2](+5dex), +1 Will [2](-1wis);
----------------------------
Spd 30';
Melee: Shortsword +2 (1d4+5/19-20/10');(note: use Dex mod instead of Str mod for damage due to Shadow Blade feat (i.e. always in a Shadow Hand stance))
Ranged: Daggers  +7 (1d3+5/20/x2) Range 10';
Attack Options:
Base Atk +0, Grapple -4, Size +1, WF(shadow hand weapons) +1;
----------------------------
Known Maneuvers/Stances: 6/1; Desert Wind: Wind Stride (boost), Burning Blade (boost)[fire]; Setting Sun: Counter Charge (counter); Shadow Hand: Child of Shadow (stance), Clinging Shadow Strike (strike), Shadow Blade Technique (strike); Tiger Claw: Sudden Leap (boost)
Stance Used: Child of Shadow
Readied Maneuvers: 4 - Wind Stride, Counter Charge, Clinging Shadow Strike, Shadow Blade Technique 
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 20, Con 13, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 10 (Base 12,18,11,14,8,12 (33pts), Race -2str,+2dex,+2con,-2cha)
XP: 0
Feats: Child of the Shadow (bonus background feat), Shadow Blade
Skills: Climb +4(4), Hide +17(4), Jump +4(4), Knowledge Local +6(4),Listen +5(4), Move Silently +13(4), Sense Motive +3(4), Spot +1(0) Tumble +9(4)
Possessions: Explorers Outfit[dark gray cotton shirt, black cord belt, black pants, black boots, black hood](worn, as appropriate, 0gp, 0lbs), Leather Jacket[drab olive leather jacket](worn, torso, ??gp, ??lbs), Backpack (worn, center of back, 0gp/-wt), Winter Blanket (carried, backpack, 0gp/-wt), Flint and Steel (carried, backpack, 0gp/-wt), Bedroll (carried, backpack, 0gp/-wt), Waterskin (carried, backpack, 0gp/-wt), Bandoleer (??gp, ??lbs), 6 Daggers (sheathed, bandoleer, ??gp, ??lbs), Shortsword (sheathed, lower back sheath, ??gp, ??lbs)
Money: xgp, xsp, xcp.
Encumbrance: xlbs; Load: Light/Medium/Heavy (xlbs)
----------------------------
Miscellaneous:
- Proficient with gnome hooked hammers, simple weapons, martial melee weapons, thrown martial melee weapons, and all shadow hand weapons.
- Proficient with light armor but not with shields.
- +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against kobolds and goblinoids
- +4 dodge bonus to AC vs giant types
- Spell-Like abilities 1/day: Silence centered on the whisper gnome, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand and Message
- May take the Extra Silence and Silencing Strike feats in the Races of Stone book
- Quick to Act: +1 on all initiative rolls
- Discipline Focus (shadow hand): Weapon Focus with dagger, sai, shortsword, spiked chain, siangham, and unarmed strikes.
- Child of Shadow (Savage Tides feat): +2 on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks to learn about a city's black markets (and know all of Sasserine's black markets). +2 on initiative checks in urban environments. In confined areas such as narrow alleyways and crowded taprooms enemies cannot gain cover from you if they are within your reach and do not have total cover (i.e. you can attack around an obstacle such as a corner of a wall without penalty).


[sblock=Description]
[3'1", 35lbs] Toregan is very drab looking and rather plain. She has dark black hair and pale gray skin. Her eyes are a dark slate gray and she wears nothing of any interest. Her leather vest is a drab olive gray and the long sleeved hooded cotton shirt she wears beneath it is a dark grey just a shade from black. She wears a tied cloth belt of black cloth and her pants are the same almost black shade of gray. Her boots are slighltly higher than her ankles and made of a soft black leather with some olive green trim. She is quiet by nature regardless of the situation and tends to stay hidden and quiet most of the time. A small shortsword with a black cloth bound hilt is cross strapped to her lower back and a leather across the chest bandoleer contains a half dozen throwing daggers made with dull black metal. A small slim black backpack rests neatly between her shoulderblades and a small black bedroll is looped to the bottom and tied into place.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Personality]
Toregan doesn't speak in long sentences and is extremely economic with her speech only saying what needs to be said. Her lack of social skills make her overly awkward most times and she tends to stand out if she is the center of attention. Aware of her shortcomings she tries to remain as unobtrusive as she can be. She's got a sharp eye for people's motives despite her lack of social grace, or perhaps because of it, and usually can detect a phony from a bit of circumspect observation. This ability has saved many a friend from being taken advantage of and garnered her grudging respect from numerous shop owners. It has also heightened her lack of trust of others in general and she is very suspicious of... well... basically everyone! She doesn't interact unless she has to. She does have some friends and holds them very important to her. If she makes a friend she becomes very loyal to them.

She often will avoid direct contact with a merchant and merely lift what she needs while depositing suitable coin. When it comes to weapons and gear she actually goes out of her way to speak with the merchant in detail and she is very exacting about her needs. She will pay the extra for good quality gear as long as it's worth it. She's realized that well crafted equipment can make all the difference from her life on the streets.
[/sblock]

[sblock=History]
Standing in the back section of Krexin's her eyes wandered over the paintings on the walls. _That one... that's like father's painting..._ It had hung on the wall in the hallway for what seemed forever. _The floor was cold... but mother would pull a chair up... and the stories about father..._ The stories of her father's adventures in far away lands and the open seas were things of her past, yarns spun for a child. She was older now and knew better, at least a little, than to believe stories like those her mother used to tell about father. _She didn't mention he was a pirate for one thing..._ a rare smile played about her face as she waited for Acacia, her mother, and employer, to finish her private meeting with Krexin.

Every day they made the rounds, just like they always had, "Krexin is an important client! Don't you forget that!", her mother had reminded her as they'd made their way through the merchant district towards his shop earlier. _She'll probably drill me on Fendal's and the others today too... dammit... it's not like I'm a kid anymore..._ her fingers traced the wrappings on her shortsword. It hadn't been so long ago when she'd had to use this, _It's like she doesn't even want to remember it... she was even mad about it... at least... at least we hadn't ended up like dad..._. Her other hand absentmindedly rubbed the new scar that ran across her right jawline, _yeah... a bit lower and my head would have been off..._

-------------------------------------------------
Her father had been a scroundrel in his youth, a pirate and vagabond, but had retired. He'd outgrown the lifestyle and despite his larcenous streak had been ready to settle down. Soon after settling in Sasserine Janzabar and Acacia had met and within a few short years they'd married, had a child, Toregan, and started a small arms blackmarket business. The profit margins were slim and they could barely make ends meet but it was enough to manage. Renting a small place located just to the southwest of Alinara's Vixens, a local gaming hall, with narrow alleys on three sides and an open approach at the front. Shadowshore wasn't the best by any means but in Janzabar's mind it beat the risks of pirating and it was still a bit of fun as well. Shortly after Toregan was born Zebula Meravanchi, a minor noble, a young human male, of the noble district, had inquired about something or other with Janzabar. It was the deal that had taken her father's life.

He'd been quite enthused and started working with a few of the other districts chatting up contacts. Before he or Acacia knew it they had gotten a shipment of black emperor scorpions for a special event funded by Zebula and being held in a back container pit at the Amedio Trading Concern. The event would have started them in the animal/exotics blackmarket well. In fact, it had, but Acacia had been the one to finish the deal and put Janzabar, her husband and Toregan's father, to rest in the local cemetary. Due to his inexperience and unfamiliarity with the monstrous scorpions he ended up getting stung to death unceremoniously while moving them to the event location. Thus ended Janzabar's life with a quiet passing.

-------------------------------------------------
_Mom is way too busy... we're gonna have to visit Orimander's, Nambar's... "Cages of Plenty"... lol what a name... Nambar is a wierd dwarf... grey skin... and he eyes me like I'm a piece of meat... don't like him at all..._ She could hear Acacia heading towards the door. _Finally, time to go..._ Toregan slipped her shortsword back into it's sheath as she quietly and unnoticed slipped out the door behind her mother. _She said no talking until we get to Blisker's office... I wonder what's going on... couldn't be as bad as last time there was a slip-up_. Toregan chuckled a bit. _Served them right for not checking first..._ The ettin had sat up in the middle of the street just outside the Alchemist's Guildhall. _Made me mad too... mom could have been hurt... still remember the feel... that was gross..._ Toregan had moved without thinking and put her shortsword right through it's eye into it's brain her whole arm was plunged into it's eye.

-------------------------------------------------
*Contacts and Relations*
Janzabar: father, rogue(pirate)/expert; retired whisper gnome pirate turned black market merchant; deceased; stung to death by 5 giant emperor scorpions
Acacia: mother, blackmarket dealer (expert); currently working; slight political backing as she has some personal contacts with suppliers from outside the city
Honar: father (Acacia remarried), sailor/tattoo artist; Ex-whaler turned businessman; Member in good standing at the Inker's Guildhall; Acacia's eyes and ears at the docks

*Champion District*
Fendal's Pets - Provides exotics to them on a request basis
Snaver's Kennel - For some requests training is necessary; Acacia works with the family often; Gregory Snavel and Toregan are friends and run the streets together a bit; Gregory Snavel is an idealist and some of his "bad" habits have rubbed off on Toregan

*Cudgel District*
Tharvel's Hides - Provides animals/skins

*Merchant District*
Cages of Plenty - Works with Nambar, the proprietor pretty often; He sells some of her more popular borderline imports that are popular disposable pets with the aristocracy
Alchemist' Guildhall - Blisker Tittertop often requests strange animal parts which Acacia provides; Toregan has delivered numerous packages to him
Krexin Imports - Acacia deals with most of Krexin Imports illegal animals
Orimander's Emporium of the Soul - For the really difficult beasts a little extra is needed sometimes and Orimander does so at a reasonable rate

*Noble District*
High Market - Fencing the exotics that Cages of Plenty can't move due to higher cost in the noble district works well.
Zebula Meravanchi - He's a bit twisted; Into illegal creature matches and numerous other entertainment "events"; Acacia has worked with him for a bit over a decade

*Shadowshore*
Amedio Trading Concern - Vico Bevenin, the owner, works with Acacia for the exotics that need a soft touch usually
Gentle Nelli's - Similar business model that the Alchemist has; This apothecary can use numerous "bits" that Toregan delivers for her mother.

*Sunrise*
Taxidermist's Guildhall - Much to Toregan's amusement most of the "beasts" the aristocrats boast of "hunting" and taking down on their own are actually products of her mother's business handled very skillfully in this guild
[/sblock]


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, IC is being evil today!  I think you would also benefit from dropping the high roll to become hopeless, but I may have miscounted by one.


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 15, 2007)

*Actually...*



			
				Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wow, IC is being evil today!  I think you would also benefit from dropping the high roll to become hopeless, but I may have miscounted by one.




The total mod would be +1 if I tossed out the highest, rofl.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> The total mod would be +1 if I tossed out the highest, rofl.



 Yup, many of the characters have more than +6 from just the highest two stats alone.  Actually, your stats are very similar to the ones I rolled (I'd have a +7)--the only reason my point buy is much higher is that point buy assigns a ton of value to that lone 18.  The rest for me is so low that the stats basically scream "Play a Dwarven Wizard or Nothing" 

EDIT: I knew I may have been off by 1.  Wow!  If all your odds were even, you would literally have the worst roll possible that can't be made hopeless by dropping the highest in the roll 7 stats and drop 1 scheme (and is thus the ultimate worst roll possible, though it is tied with a bunch of others)


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 15, 2007)

Woot! O, er, yeah...
[4,4,2] = (10)
[6,6,2] = (14)
[6,5,4] = (15)
[6,5,3] = (14)
[5,5,4] = (14)
[2,2,2] = (6)
[6,5,2] = (13)

middle of the road, ftw  :\


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 15, 2007)

LF can you post a link to your roll?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm guessing it's this


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 15, 2007)

That's the one!    If I forget again, there's always a link to my rolls in my sig.


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow! This is picking up speed. I'm thinking of being a cleric of a deity not really found in the city we start off in. He'd be making his living form the merchant quarter, selling religous trinkets and offering blessings, at a price. Seeing as how he would not have a church of his to give tithes too, he would offer healing and alms to the less fortunate in the seedier parts of the town when he had time to get away form his little impromptu shop.

Gotta work out the details, but was thinking using Races of Stone and Complete Divine. Probably would be a dwarven cleric, or maybe a gnome. Not sure.

Would reduce his money by 10% to indicate tithing spent on the poor. Just for RP value. Been too long since I played a really nice guy.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

4d6-> [2,4,4,6] = (16)
4d6-> [3,4,1,4] = (12)
4d6-> [2,2,2,1] = (7)
4d6-> [1,5,4,5] = (15)
4d6-> [3,2,6,2] = (13)
4d6-> [2,2,3,5] = (12)
4d6-> [5,3,1,4] = (13)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=827596

Dropping the 7.

Str 16
Dex 15
Con 13
Int 12
Wis 13
Cha 12

More info as I work him up. I'm gonna play a Raptoran from Races of the wild if that's OK.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm very interested!
My roll is 8


http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=827655


Please let me know.

I'm starting with Rogue and I'm thinking eventually either a Rogue/Fighter or a Rogue/(Arcane Spellcaster) depending on the rest of the party


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Jeremo go ahead and roll your stats.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jan 16, 2007)

High Rolls

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=827717

(15)

(17)

(15)

(16)

(10)

(14)

(10)

I'm dropping one of the 10's and end up with 17,16,15,15,14,10


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jan 16, 2007)

Cha 17
Dex 16
Int  15
Wis 15
Con 14
Str  10

These are the stats for a Rogue/Sorcerer. Before we start, i'll see if the  party needs more "tankage," if so I'll simply switch Strength and Charisma for a Rogue/Fighter.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 16, 2007)

Here the stats. I'ev decided to do it a Swashbuckler. He will do a good tank with his high stats, even more when he will enter his Insightful Strike. At start, I have made him with high saving and almost no possession, as I don't see teh need for a sailor like him to have a lot of possession (at the opposite, sailors generally have few), but I think quickly he will acquire some.

Erekose, I know some people thinks the swashbuckler is a bit weak compare to other figthing class. Honestly, I don't mind, even less with these high stats. If you want to do some change, go on, but it can also stay like that.

Jerrell Rivers 
Human Swashbuckler 1 
Medium Humanoid
Neutral Good 
Init +3; Senses Listen +2, Spot +2;
Languages: Common, Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling
----------------------------
AC 13, flatfooted 10, touch 13; 
HP 13 (HD 1d10+3) 
Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2;
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20x2);
Melee: Dagger +2 (1d4+3/19-20x2), Fist +2 (1d3+3/x2);
Ranged: Dagger +4 (1d4+3/19-20x2) Range 10', 1 ammunition; 
Attack Options: 
Base Atk +1, Grapple +4; 
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 16 [+3], Dex 17 [+3], Con 16 [+3], Int 16 [+3], Wis 14  [+2], Cha 10  [+0].
XP: 0
Feats: Water Rats, Imporved Unarmed Strike, Two-Weapon Figthing, Weapon Finesse
Skills: Balance +7 [4], Bluff +1 [1], Climb +7 [4], Diplomacy +1 [1], Jump +7 [4], Profession (Sailor) +6 [4], Sense Motive +4 [2], Swim +9 [4], Tumble +7 [4], Use Rope +7 [4]
Possessions: Sailor's Outfit (Free, 2lbs), Dagger (2gp, 1lbs)
Money: 238gp, 0sp, 0cp.
Encumbrance: 3lbs; Load: 76/153/230
---------------------------- 
[SBLOCK=Description]Jerrell is a large and massive man. He is standing on his six feet and four inch and weight around two hundread and ten pounds. Even with his size, he is quite agile and gracious.

He shaves his head, as it is easier to maintain in long trips. His blue eyes might remind teh color fo the sea and a two day beard can generally be seen on hsi face. When he look at someone, he always have the joyous look of an old friend, even to a stranger.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=Personality]Jerrell is a reserve man. As a young kids that have become a street rats, he had been took under the wing of Old Furgus, who gave him a chance to go on see in exchange of a tight self-discipline. That make him patient and quiet, prefering the lonelyness of the crow nest over the crowded game of cards with rhum. But when action is about to start, he is the first to join the group and he will alwats be there for his companions and he will do his job at his best.[/SBLOCK]
[SBLOCK=History]Jerrell Rivers was standing in the crow's nest. he was feeling the wind on his face. He remembered the first time he had place his feet on the boat for his first hunting trip. He was so young that old Furgus gave him the name of Little Rat. He was only 9 years old at that time. He was small and was there to the manual tasks that the others didn't wanted. As an orphan, he had been lucky to find that occasion to get out of the street. Since that day, he has passed half his life on this boat, hunting for whales.

Ten years later, the small kid was a large man. Standing on his six feet four inches, his two hundred ten pounds massive body haven’t lost his agility, nor he has lost his nickname; little rat. He climbs and walks on the precarious surface a boat have offer without trouble, and he eat like two persons, just like a rat, but he worth two men. His knowledge of the sea is great for his young age and his strength and endurance allow him to do the job some sailors cannot do alone, like carrying large and heavy pieces of whale, and his throw with a harpoon is precise and strong.

The sea has been quiet for a while, the wave a small and the sky is clear. The sun start to be heavy on his head, but Jerrell continues his job. The ship hasn’t been lucky and if they don't find a whale today, they might have to return to the city without a catch. But the wind seems to change when a small rainbow is spotted by his eyes. The breath of a whale!

"Whales!" shouts Jerrell, pointing at the side. All the sailors on the deck who seemed under some lifeless curse a moment ago quickly start to activate. More spring out from inside the ship. Half of them are looking at the horizon, seeing nothing, others are doing there job as the ship slowly turn. After ten minutes, another blow can be seen, more clearly, and all the sailors on the deck let out a cheer. They all start to activate.

The old Furgus finally show up on the deck. He takes a deep breath and makes sign to Jerrell. "Little Rats! Come down here, The Crow will take your place, you'll go on the captain rowboat, he wants to be there for that hunt." the old man shouts. Jerrell quickly execute and climb down with all the ease of a monkey. Another man quickly climbs up to take his place.

Jerrell quickly jump into the ship and climb down to the supply deck. He grabs a large pack of harpoon and climb back up. Once up there, he hands the harpoon to other sailors that quickly knot some rope at the extremity of them, to be able to retrieve the whale once killed. A great splash can be heard. The whales are near, and it will be time to take the sea. Jerrell put the harpoon in the different rowboat. He grab a dagger and put it at his belt, an habit he got, always useful if you need to cut a rope before the boat is overturned by a furious whale.

Jerrell enters a boat, followed by 6 others sailors and the captain. The boat is put to water, quickly followed by three other boats. Jerrell feel the rush of adrenaline in his body. Each time he takes the sea, he is about to fight against the greatest creature of the sea. Jerrell has more his fair of fight in the tavern. When sailor become too drunk, many get a hot tempers and fight happen. He generally come to the rescue of one of his friend or simply helping the barman by neutralizing both side, and Jerrell's punch was rough, but fighting a whale was another thing. How many time he has seen some sailors being pulled outside there boat or a boat being overturned. Some sailor give there life to be able to bring back such a prey. The sea is rarely merciful.

The whales are finally in range. Old Furgus, in another boat, look at the herd of whale. After a moment, he points one whale. The target has been chosen. The first harpoons are thrown. Two hit the whale. The blood starts to flow, the herd start to become nervous. The whales hear the one that is wounded. The wounded one starts to weaken. Jerrell throw his harpoon. It land on his head. The wound seems deep and the whale flaps his tail. The blow was painfull. The whale seems to panic and lose control. The agony has started and it will not be long before they could grab the body. The boat starts to pitch too much. Jerrell looks at the whale.

"We are too close. Row back! Row back!" he shouts to the four sailors who are rowing, but the sea current is bringing them closer. Too late, the tail hit the rowboat that break into two pieces. Jerrell is projected into the sea. He feels the cold water quickly crisping his muscle. He takes a moment before he conceives what just happen and quickly tries to find the way up to take his breath. As he feels the salty air of the sea filling again his lung, he opens his eyes. He looks around at the situation. Two rowboats are presently taking care of the whale while the third are fetching the sailors that are in the sea.

Old Furgus looks at Jerrell. "Little Rats, you are all right?"

"Yeah, all is ok. Where is the captain?"

Old Furgus doesn't answers and search the sea. He got his answer; the captain was still in the water.

"Sharks!"

A few sharks have been attracted by the blood of the whale. They are generally not dangerous, but if a sailor in the water is bleeding, they might get attacked. Jerrell stares around and see a lifeless body floating. He quickly starts to swim toward it. It is the captain, and his head is bleeding. He must get out of the water, quickly, thought Jerrell. He grabbed him and starts to swim towards Old Furgus, but another one has spotted the captain. A shark was swimming straight toward them. Jerrell, keeping the captain in one hand, reach for his dagger... but doesn't find it. He must have lost it when he had fallen into the water.

"Furg! A harpoon!" Jerrell shouts.

The shark was about to attack but Jerrell give a hard kick on the mouth. The shark didn't seem to like that, but Jerrell feels the pain in his feet. He just cut himself on some razor sharp teeth and now he was bleeding, and he was swimming hard, showing some sign of panic. That would bring more sharks. He continues to swim toward the ship. Now two sharks were swimming around them. A harpoon lands a few feet away from one of the shark. The shark swim away just to come back a moment later. Jerrell grabbed the harpoon and continue to swim. One of the sharks decided to attack. Jerrel thrust the harpoon and feel it penetrating the tough hides of the shark. The harpoon broke under the strength of the predator, but he swim away. Two more was starting to swim around, waiting for there chance. 

Jerrell finally reach the rowboat. He pushes the captain into the rowboat, helped by two sailors in the boat. 

"Watchout!" shouts Old Furgus

Jerrell quickly dive into the water and barely dodged the shark. Another one swim straight at him, preparing his charge. Jerrell grabbed the shark as he arrived next to him and start to fight against him. Jerrell was feeling his lung was starting to burn, but he feared that freeing the shark would just open him for an attack. Jerrell put his fingers into the shark's eye. It seemed painful and Jerrell decide it was the best moment to end that fight. The shark give a tail slap in his confusion and Jerrell lost what was remaining of air in his lung. He tried to swim back to surface but the breath was missing. He felt the darkness taking him, pulling him to heaven...

"You are the luckiest rat I've seen." told Old Furgus as Jerrell opened his eyes. "I thought we had pulled out of the water a death body, but it seems you are alive. The captain too will survive, thanks to you, or he would have been shark's food. Rest now, you can relax. We have our prey and we lost only one man. We will take care of your wounds once we will be on teh boat, but for now, you need to stay calm or you'll bleed to death."

Jerrell smiles at Old Furgus and closed his eyes, leaving the pitch of the boat to rock him like a baby. [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2007)

OK.  Here's my contribution.  I'd just like to say at the outset that I won't be offended if I'm not chosen.  This guy was fun to make and I'll use him in some form at some point regardless.

Julian Hemlock, male half elven Bard

[sblock]*Name*: Julian Hemlock
*race class level*; Half-elf Bard 1
*size type subtype*; Medium humanoid(elf)
*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +2, Spot +2; Low-light vision
*Languages*: Common, Elven, Draconic, orc, Olman, gnome, goblin
----------------------------
*AC * 15, flatfooted 13, touch 12; 
*HP* 7 (HD 1d6+1) 
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +4, *Will* +3; 
----------------------------
*Spd* 30'; 
*Melee*: long sword +2 (1d8+3/19-20/x2);
*Ranged*: short bow +2 (1d6/x3) Range 60', 20 ammunition; 
Attack Options: 
*Base Atk* +0, Grapple +2;
----------------------------
*Spells*: 4 0th known.  2 uses/day
0th - Daze, mending, mage hand, message (DC 11)

Also knows light, prestidigitation & detect magic from feat.  Each of 
these can be used 1x/day as a spell like ability as a 1st level caster.
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 13
*XP*: 0
*Feats*: Knack for Magic _(Savage tide 1st level feat)_, Point Blank Shot(1st lvl)
*Skills* _(32 ranks total) Modifier skill (ranks_): +4 Balance(2), 
+5 Bluff(4), +2 Climb(1), +5 Diplomacy(2), +4 Gather information(1), 
+4 Jump(3), +3 Knowledge(arcana)(1), +3 Knowledge(geography)(1), 
+6 Knowledge(history)(4), +4 Perform(singing)(3), +2 Profession(sailor)(1), 
+2 Sense Motive(1), Speak Languages:  Olman, gnome, goblin(3), 
+4 Spellcraft(0), +1 Swim(1), +5 Tumble(4)

*Possessions*: 
Studded Leather Armor (25 gps; 20 lbs)

long sword (15 gps; 4 lbs)
short bow (30;2)
quiver, 20 arrows (1;3)
dagger (2;1)

Backpack (2;2)
[]waterskin (1;4)
[]3 days rations (1.5;3)
[]quill and drawing pad (1;1)
[]signal whistle(0.8;0)
[]bottle of black ink(8;0)
[]50 feet of silk rope(10;5)
[]empty sack(.1;.5)

Spell pouch (5;2)

*Money*: 57gp, 6sp,  0cp.
*Encumbrance*: 47.5 lbs; Load: Light (58lbs)
---------------------------- 

*Description*: Julian is fair haired and green eyed.  He is good looking, 
and a bit rakish in dress.  He wears his curly hair long, to his shoulders. 

*Personality*: Happy, curious, adventuresome.  Recently a bit depressed & 
preoccupied by the death of his friend, and trying to find his place in the world.  Julian likes to play practical jokes, sing, drink, dance and laugh.  He's also quite scholarly in his own way, being very interested in stories and rumors.[/sblock]

*History*: [sblock]Julian's mother, Sydney Anassi, skipped out on her tailor-shop 
owning parents in the merchant district of Sasserine, to elope with an 
exciting young man named Arturo Hemlock.  Arturo worked for Zelkarune's 
Horns.  Sydney began to accompany her warrior husband into the jungle.  
It was exciting work,though Sydney had no business being there.  Her 
cocky boyfriend brought her anyway, as he loved to revel in her 
attentions.

This worked for a few months.  Then, while hunting a giant anaconda in 
the swamps, Arturo and his team were ambushed by Olmans.  No one knew 
exactly what the group had done to offend the Olmans, but it must have 
been bad.  Arturi's team was killed to the last man.  Sydney wasn't 
killed, but suffered, as captives often do.

Eventually, she managed to return to Sasserine.  She went back to her 
parent's tailor shop and worked as a clerk.  Soon, she realized she was 
pregnant.  Soon after the birth, she realized the child wasn't 
Arturo's.  The child had green eyes and pointed ears.  He looked like 
he had elf blood.  This mystified Sydney, as there had been no elves 
among her tormentors, that she could recall.  None the less, she gave 
him her Arturo's family name of Hemlock.  She didn't tell Arturo's 
family in the Champion's District, though.

When the child was still quite young, she summoned all her courage and 
approached a frequent client at her parent's shop, a respected elf 
wizard and scholar named Covaltine Meekro.  The elf was kindly and 
lonely, as Sydney had sensed, and agreed to tutor the boy in elvish.
It wasn't long before young Julian had charmed the old elf.  The man 
soon began to look upon him as the child he had never had.  Julian 
ended up spending much more time in Covaltine's home than his mother's. 

Covaltine lived and taught at The House of the Dragon, a school and 
library in the Noble district. Julian was an able student, who quickly 
picked up magic and languages.  He very much enjoyed reading and spent 
many hours in the library.  Covaltine would have liked to train Julian 
as a wizard, but the boy had little interest in this.  He liked 
less-structured studies, such as poems, songs, adventure stories.  He 
also liked running about outdoors with his young human friend, Arkan 
Almat.

As he grew, Julian felt uncomfortable in the Noble district.  He never 
forgot where is mother came from.  He decided he'd like to see more of 
the world.  He managed to get a job on a whaling ship.  There he 
learned the basics of sailing, learned lots of songs, and saw the Hold 
of the Sea Princes, the Scarlet Brotherhood and Sunndi.

He recently returned to Sasserine after a traumatic event.  He was 
sailing on the whaler, the Sea Wolf, when they stopped to get some 
water at a freshwater stream on the coast of the Amedio jungle.  
Suddnely, they were attacked.  Darts and arrows sliced out of the 
trees.  Long canoes filled with Olmen paddled out to cut off the escape 
of their small boats.  A number of sailers were cut down, including 
Julian's best friend from boyhood, Arkan Almat.

Julian couldn't understand whey they were attacked so suddenly and 
without reason.  He figured it was probably a misunderstanding.  He 
began to shout at the Olmen in their own language, which he had learned 
at the House of the Dragon.  Sure enough, they paused to listen to the 
charming young half elf.  He explained his crew had only stopped to 
take on fresh water and meant no harm.  It was explained to him that 
this was a sacred stream, and the ancient home of a black dragon.  If 
the dragon felt that the sailors were defiling her waters, she might 
take out her wrath on the Olmen.

Only with great difficulty was Julian able to talk the Olmen into 
letting the surviving crewmen return to their whaler.  He gave them 
various gifts, anything he could get his hands on.  He told them 
various stories of their own supernatural powers.  He lied and fawned 
until finally the Olmen left.

The captain, Slate Larsen, was amazed that this young cabin-boy was 
able to talk to the 'savages' in the jungle.  The Captain had only ever 
used force against the Olmen.  He credited Julian with saving his life 
and asked him to join his crew as an officer.

Julian reflected on this proposal as the ship sailed back to Sasserine. 
He told Slate he would get back to him on it.  He wanted to spend some 
time conversing with his mother and Covaltine.  He also wanted to 
report to Arkan's parents the death of their son.  They lived in the 
Nobles quarters as well, servents to the Lido family.

Julian is also spending time at various taverns, swapping stories and 
songs.  This is how he relaxes, and it is one of the few ways he can 
avoid thinking about the death of his friend. [/sblock]

*NPCs*:  [sblock]Mother Sydney Anassi (human).  Works at Tailor shop in Merchant District.

Covaltine Meekro (elf).  Wizard/expert.  Works at House of the Dragon in the Nobel's district.

Slate Larsen (human)  Whaling captain enamoured with Julian

Almat family.  family of Julian's late friend Arkan.  They live in the Noble's district as servents of the Lido's.

Hemlock family.  Family of his late 'father' and namesake.  Live in the Champion's district.  Unaware of Julian's existance. [/sblock]


----------



## Unkabear (Jan 16, 2007)

I would be interested in this.  though it is looking quite full I would still like to give it a try.  my roll is 19 & the link is http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=827847


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Unkabear go ahead and roll stats under Alys.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Extreme rough draft, but as I was looking over the Player's Handout a new idea hit and I hope it is one everyone likes and would be playable in the game.
> 
> Nathan Lidu ~Cut~




Comments on Character:
+1 Diplomacy
I've got you at 24gp remaining
Being a member of the Lidu family is a great idea.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I did struggle to think of something heroic a merchant guy could do, so maybe his skills with negotiations might work?




Anything really, could be big or small. Just something that a patron might have heard about round town.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wystan said:
			
		

> I am interested in playing a straight players handbook Paladin. I would put the 9 in Dexterity as he has never been much of a ranged combatant anyway. I would be interested in talking with the GM about creating a 10 point Paladin code for the character as well.
> 
> [6,2,2] = (10) - Int
> [6,6,5] = (17) - Cha
> ...




Hope I didn't ruin any of your surprises Wystan, that looks like a good start for a character


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Bloodcookie said:
			
		

> Here's the background I've come up with. I'll edit in the stat sheet later today.
> 
> *Odair Gilchrist*
> ~Cut~




Thats a great start Bloodcookie.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Sure--of course I won't be able to work on anything until I know, but I'm usually pretty fast anyways.




FC1&2 are in (the others mentioned remain off limits).  

No rerolls allowed, but I will put in a min point buy of 33 if people want it.  So you could choose to drop the 18 and play around at bumping up the others if you choose to RA.  No one has to bump themselves up to 33 if they don't want to.  

Reasoning: Its the luck of the draw but I don't want people to be so far behind the average that they feel bad.  The average right now was about 37.5 so thats only 4.5 behind.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Moonstone Spider said:
			
		

> I don't gret Dragon so I'd certainly appreciate whatever you can tell me on them.




Hmm now that I look at it, there isn't a whole lot in the Dragon magazine, but here is what I've got:



			
				Dragon magazine said:
			
		

> Natives: The Olman humans and the Grugach elves of the Amedio Jungle are perfect sources of exotic characters. Barbarians, sorcerors, and clerics of savage deities might all have inscrutable reasons for seeking out the PCs. The pirates of the Crimson Fleet might also have particular interest in Olman natives, primarily as slaves to sell to the Scarlet Brotherhood.




It turns out there is a whole lot more in my Living Greyhawk Gazetteer.



			
				LGG said:
			
		

> The Olman have skin of a rich red-brown or dark brown color. Their hair is always straight and black, and their eyes are dark, from medium brown to nearly black. Olman have high cheekbones and high-bridged noses, a trait less strong in those of common birth.  Some nobles still flatten the foreheads of their young, for a high, sloping shape is considered beautiful.
> 
> The Olman are now concentrated in the jungles of Hepmonaland, the Amedio, and their namesake Olman Isles.  Many are enslaved in lands held by the Scarlet Brotherhood. Others have escaped to otherwise uncontrolled regions.
> 
> Modern Olman have a tribal culture, with a cleric or hereditary chief leading each tribe.  Many still practive annual human sacrifice to the dimly remembered Sky Gods, while lesser ceremonies require simple bloodletting and the offering of animals and plants. Their warlike nature is persistent but unrefined, colored by their harsh jungle environment.




That should be plenty to go on


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ryfte said:
			
		

> Stat roll : Ouch...
> 14, 7, 8, 11, 13, 12, 15 tossing out the 7 = 26pt buy, heh... now that is a poor roll!
> 
> Toregan
> ~cut~




Character Notes:
Just gotta finish up equipment looks like everything else is good.
It'll be interesting to see how you turn Toregan into a hero in at least a small way.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> That's the one!    If I forget again, there's always a link to my rolls in my sig.




Guess I coulda looked it up too LOL, was just between things at the time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Wow! This is picking up speed. I'm thinking of being a cleric of a deity not really found in the city we start off in. He'd be making his living form the merchant quarter, selling religous trinkets and offering blessings, at a price. Seeing as how he would not have a church of his to give tithes too, he would offer healing and alms to the less fortunate in the seedier parts of the town when he had time to get away form his little impromptu shop.
> 
> Gotta work out the details, but was thinking using Races of Stone and Complete Divine. Probably would be a dwarven cleric, or maybe a gnome. Not sure.
> 
> Would reduce his money by 10% to indicate tithing spent on the poor. Just for RP value. Been too long since I played a really nice guy.




Sounds like a good start. You can find info in the Savage Tide Players Guide about the local churches. Feel free to pick a different deity from CompDiv to achieve what you are looking for.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> 4d6-> [2,4,4,6] = (16)
> 4d6-> [3,4,1,4] = (12)
> 4d6-> [2,2,2,1] = (7)
> 4d6-> [1,5,4,5] = (15)
> ...




Raptorans are fine, though a note that any races outside of the Core Sources I mentioned will be rare and visibly different.  As long as thats okay, no worries then.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Here the stats. I'ev decided to do it a Swashbuckler. He will do a good tank with his high stats, even more when he will enter his Insightful Strike. At start, I have made him with high saving and almost no possession, as I don't see teh need for a sailor like him to have a lot of possession (at the opposite, sailors generally have few), but I think quickly he will acquire some.
> 
> Erekose, I know some people thinks the swashbuckler is a bit weak compare to other figthing class. Honestly, I don't mind, even less with these high stats. If you want to do some change, go on, but it can also stay like that.
> 
> ...




Thats great Velmont, I really like the story.  Just wait till I bring back a one eyed shark, it'll be Jerrel's ticking clock LOL.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> OK.  Here's my contribution.  I'd just like to say at the outset that I won't be offended if I'm not chosen.  This guy was fun to make and I'll use him in some form at some point regardless.
> 
> Julian Hemlock




Very cool indeed.  Only one comment on the character, Spellcraft is trained only.  I like the backstory and use of Greyhawk elements.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> FC1&2 are in (the others mentioned remain off limits).
> 
> No rerolls allowed, but I will put in a min point buy of 33 if people want it.  So you could choose to drop the 18 and play around at bumping up the others if you choose to RA.  No one has to bump themselves up to 33 if they don't want to.
> 
> Reasoning: Its the luck of the draw but I don't want people to be so far behind the average that they feel bad.  The average right now was about 37.5 so thats only 4.5 behind.



 Hmmm...Interesting.  Is it that you're against rerolls for hopeless in general then, or the 'drop high to reroll' specifically?  Anyway, despite having 36 points right now, they are arranged in a way that makes only a few options possible, so I'm probably going to have to drop down to 33 points to have a playable character for the concepts I'm thinking about.  Though I feel bad because others might have wanted an 18--here's a thought: if someone needs an 18, perhaps they can swap sets?

Oh, and as to the 7 if I drop the 18--when doing Point Buy, will that be worth -1 PB, automatically switched up to an 8, or neither? (I've seen all three used by groups with roll/PB hybrids)


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I found that despite the fact that the city is made up of 4%dwarves, there doesn't seem to be any church to Moradin, at least not in the Cudgel, Champion, Docks, Or Merchant's districts. 
I'm taking Moradin, with Good and Creation domains. Almost done stats, bio soon to follow. A question... can he still have the merchant's tongue feat if he didn't grow up in the merchant's quarter, just moved there a decade ago?


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Well, I found that despite the fact that the city is made up of 4%dwarves, there doesn't seem to be any church to Moradin, at least not in the Cudgel, Champion, Docks, Or Merchant's districts.
> I'm taking Moradin, with Good and Creation domains. Almost done stats, bio soon to follow. A question... can he still have the merchant's tongue feat if he didn't grow up in the merchant's quarter, just moved there a decade ago?




There is a shrine to a minor deity of building that could most likely be switched over to Moradin quite easily. If you didn't want to go that route, there is always the Stonemason Guild and since it is mainly dwarven it stands to reason a shrine, or three, would be there for usage.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Raptorans are fine, though a note that any races outside of the Core Sources I mentioned will be rare and visibly different.  As long as thats okay, no worries then.



Great! I want him to be a bit alien. He'll be up and running by the end of the day.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 16, 2007)

Julian took the 'knack for magic' feat, which gives +2 to spellcraft.  I assumed that meant he was trained.  If not, I might have to stretch my skill points a little to find one more to put there.  I'm already stretched enough.  Might go back through there and have another shot.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian took the 'knack for magic' feat, which gives +2 to spellcraft.  I assumed that meant he was trained.  If not, I might have to stretch my skill points a little to find one more to put there.  I'm already stretched enough.  Might go back through there and have another shot.




I know the feeling on being stretched thin, as Nathan is a priest with no ranks in Know (Rel) so I am going to have to lower his Diplomacy scores some to squeeze in that skill. I was working hard on getting the skills I thought a merchant guy would need, as well as some casual training in regards to his faith.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 16, 2007)

*Skyree: Raptoran Ranger*

*Name;* SKYREE ALTHIAN
Raptoran Ranger level 1; 
Medium Humanoid;
*Alignment*: Chaotic Good
*Init* +2; Senses Listen +5, Spot +7; Low-light vision, Unerring Direction, Sensitive
*Languages:* Common, Tuivlilanuue, Sylvan.
----------------------------
AC 14, flatfooted 12, touch 12; 
HP 10 (HD 1d8+2) 
Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1; notes
---------------------------- 
Spd 30'; Glide 40’
Melee: Long Spear +3 (1d8+2/20/x3);
Ranged: Short Bow +3 (1d6/x3) Range 70', 20 ammunition; 
Attack Options: 
Base Atk +1, Grapple +3; 
----------------------------
Spells: x 0th/x 1st
1st - spell (DC x), spell (DC x)
0th - spell (DC x)
----------------------------
*Abilities:* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 13, Cha 12.
XP: x
*Feats:* Tracking, Wild Empathy, Favored Enemy: Goblinoids, Point Blank Shot, Sensitive (from AE)
*Skills:* Climb +8, Jump +10, Knowledge Nature +5, Survival +5, Handle Animals +5, Profession Hawk Trainer/Falconer +5, Swim +4.

*Possessions:* 
Backpack-2g 2w
Waterskin-1g 2w
2 days rations-1g 2w
Bedroll-1s 5w
Sack-1s 1w
Flint and steel-1g 0w
Fishing net 4g 5w
Long spear 5g 9w
Short Bow 30g 2w
Quiver w/ 20 arrows 1g 3w
Leather Armor 10g 15w

*Money:* 195gp, 8sp, xcp.
*Encumbrance:* 41 lbs; Load: Light 66/Medium 133/Heavy 200lbs
---------------------------- 

*Description: * 
Skyree is a tall thin male Raptoran with buff and cream colored feathers and dark brown patches at the tips of his pinion feathers. He dresses in leathers of light deer hide. His deep brown eyes are always moving and the way he cranes his neck can sometimes make others un-nerved.

*Personality: * 
“Standing on Higher Ground” is a very good way to think of Skyree. He sees things from the big picture on down. He sometimes has problems seeing the details others see clearly. He is very much a child of nature. 

*History: * 
Skyree is actually the child of a high level cleric of the wind god and his consort a powerful sorceress. He grew up in the lap of luxury until he ran away from home at a very young age. 
He “fell’ from his home in the sky chasing after a songbird that seemed “different” to him. As his wings held him aloft he was able to come within reach of the bird that looked at Skyree in shock and said “What do you want? I have a message to deliver.”
The songbird was in-fact an enchanted messenger from a druid. 
As the young Raptoran spiraled toward the tree tops where the bird was headed his lack of control landed him in a tree where he concussed himself on a large limb. 
The druid found him almost dead and nursing the child back to health decided that the child would be a wonderful addition to his household. 
Jamison (the druid) was able to speak to the parents and they decided to “foster” Skyree with the kindly old man. It is through Jamison that Skyree learned of the world and when a few years later he met his parents again they realized he had changed so much that they didn’t know him at all. They rejected Skyree and he has not returned to their world ever since.
Skyree has a touch of his mother’s magic talent. He doesn’t understand the strange feelings he gets around some people and places but it drives him to very strange adventures. Recently he was hunting outside of the city of Sassarine, Gliding from one cliff to another in-search of fish to sell to a local merchant when he heard the call of a woman out to sea.
He glided far away from the safety of the cliffs seeking out the voice. Just as he was loosing altitude he spotted a woman clinging to a chunk of driftwood. She was almost dead and when he “landed” in the water next to her it pushed her fully into the water. He dove down pulling her back onto the wood. Catching his breath he tied the wood to his waist and the woman to the wood so she wouldn’t slip off again and started swimming back toward the land. Thankfully a ship saw them about a day later and rescued them both. Days later the woman regained consciousness and Skyree found that he had saved the wife of a nobleman who had attempted to kill her. Tabitha Di’Alaruen (the rescued woman) has become a bit of a patron of his even though he really doesn’t understand such things.


----------



## Bloodcookie (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, I think everything should be in order here 

*Odair Gilchrist; *  
*human wizard (evoker) 1;* 
medium humanoid [human];
*Alignment*: Neutral
*Init * +6; *Senses * Listen +1, Spot +1;
*Languages*: Aquan, Auran, Common
----------------------------
*AC * 12, flatfooted 10, touch 12; 
*HP * 6 (HD 1d4+2)  
*Fort * +2 (+4 vs. plant creatures), *Ref * +2, *Will * +3;
----------------------------
*Spd * 30'; 
*Melee*: quarterstaff +1 (1d6/x2);
*Ranged*: sling +1 (1d4/x2) Range 50', 10 ammunition; 
*Attack Options*: see above
*Base Atk* +0, Grapple +1; 
----------------------------
*Spells*: 4 0th/3 1st
1st - hypnotism (DC 13), mage armor, magic missile
0th – mage hand, message, ray of frost, resistance

*Spellbook*:
1st – feather fall, hypnotism, mage armor, magic missile, shocking grasp
0th – all except illusion, necromancy
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 13, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 15, Wis 13, Cha 13
*XP*: 0
*Feats*:  improved initiative, scribe scroll, spell focus (evocation)
student of nature
*Skills*:  concentration +6
		knowledge (arcana) +6
		knowledge (nature) +7
		knowledge (planes) +6
		spellcraft +6	
		survival +2
*Possessions*:    traveler’s outfit
quarterstaff (- gp, 4 lbs)
			sling (- gp, - lbs)
			belt pouch (1 gp, .5 lbs)
-	sling bullets x10 (1 sp, 5 lbs)
backpack (2 gp, 2 lbs)
-	bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs)
-	hooded lantern (7 gp, 2 lbs)
-	oil flasks x2 (2 sp, 2 lbs)
-	rations x4 (2 gp, 4 lbs)
-	50’ hempen rope (1 gp, 10 lbs)
-	waterskin (1 gp, 4 lbs)
-	spellbook (- gp, 3 lbs)
-	flint and steel (1 gp, - lbs)
spell component pouch (5 gp, 2 lbs)

*Money*:  99 gp, 6 sp
*Encumbrance*: 38 lbs; Load: Light (=<50lbs)
---------------------------- 

*Description:* 18 years old, 5'9", 140 lbs, light complexion, blond hair, blue eyes. Generally wears simple clothing suitable for the outdoors, mostly in shades of blue and gray, with knee-high black boots. Carries a long, gnarled branch as a walking stick.

*Personality:* Not the easiest person to make into a friend or an enemy, Odair tends to be rather reserved and introspective, and more likely to ignore an affront than return it. He greatly values the right to personal independence, however, and will not be remiss in securing it, for himself or others. 

*History:* Odair Gilchrist was introduced to the practice of magic more by an accident of birth than anything else; his parents had both studied the Art, with varying degrees of success, and Odair had been tutored in the basics practically by the time he was able to read.  Odair’s father, Milton, was an illusionist of minor ability, his progress somewhat stunted by the ever-present distraction of supervising his investments in the nearby plantations.  Frustrated by this inevitable consequence of the choices he had made, Milton became resentful of the success of others, and would vent his discontent through petty, arbitrary emotional abuse toward those around him.  This eventually drove his wife to leave him, which only caused him to redouble the misery doled out to his three sons.

Odair was the middle child, for which he was grateful, as his elder brother often took the brunt of Milton’s abuse.  Odair began to make a habit of slipping out to wander the streets during the worst of their fights.  Gradually, he spent less and less time at home, and more simply winding through the streets of Sasserine, seeming to always find his way to Standing Stone Park; he enjoyed the paradoxical sense of simultaneous freedom and isolation to be found in nature, away from the press of humanity.  Most of all, he loved the storms.  Though he would never admit it, he felt most at peace in the most violent kind of weather, the fury of the storm feeding into his own unvoiced rage and sadness until he reached a kind of ecstatic catharsis.  Whenever the winds blew in black thunderclouds and sheets of rain from off the sea, Odair could be found standing in the midst of it, soaking wet, hair whipping about his head, and a look of complete serenity on his face.

Recently, upon returning home late at night from one of these meteorological fugues, Odair discovered his family’s home in flames.  His brothers and a number of townsfolk were gathered outside, but Odair’s father was nowhere to be seen.  Odair asked his brothers what had happened, and they told him there had been a terrible crash that shook the entire house, and before anyone knew what had happened, the building was burning.  Their father was still inside – he had refused to leave without his accounting ledgers, receipts, and paltry spellbook.  Odair’s brothers had tried to rescue their father, but the heat had become so intense that no one could even approach the building.  Odair turned toward the smoke and flames pouring from the doorway, and, barely pausing to think, cloaked himself in what little protective magic he could muster, and rushed inside.  His father’s study was in the rear of the building, and Odair had to jump over fallen ceiling beams and pass through flaming doorjambs that seared the sides of his face, but he finally found his father, lying across his desk, overcome by the smoke, still clutching an armload of parchments and ledgers.  Odair hauled him up under one arm, and managed to half-carry, half-drag him outside, where, thanks to the ministrations of one of the Pelorite priests, he chokingly returned to consciousness.

In the intervening weeks, as he oversees the rebuilding of their house, and attempts to put his finances in order, Milton has been much less bellicose than usual, especially toward Odair, whom he seems reluctant to speak to, often watching him sadly, only to quickly look away if his attention is noticed.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2007)

Definately interested, seeing as I've heard good things of all the adventure paths but have never had the chance to play any of them. And Erekose being the DM is a big plus.
Going to have to think of what kind of character to make after seeing what rolls I'll end up with, though I'm leaning towards a martial character of one sort or another.

Initial roll (1d20=15)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm...Interesting.  Is it that you're against rerolls for hopeless in general then, or the 'drop high to reroll' specifically?  Anyway, despite having 36 points right now, they are arranged in a way that makes only a few options possible, so I'm probably going to have to drop down to 33 points to have a playable character for the concepts I'm thinking about.  Though I feel bad because others might have wanted an 18--here's a thought: if someone needs an 18, perhaps they can swap sets?
> 
> Oh, and as to the 7 if I drop the 18--when doing Point Buy, will that be worth -1 PB, automatically switched up to an 8, or neither? (I've seen all three used by groups with roll/PB hybrids)




Its more that I'm against rerolling period, not the hopeless part. The hopeless part I'd like to think I've got covered with the min 33 point buy.  I've always felt that if I let someone reroll then why am I not letting others reroll. Where do I cut it off? What about those like you pointed out who are 1 point above the cut. When someone right at the cut gets to reroll and potentially gets very high stats why is the person only 1 point higher stuck.

If you do take the 7 over the 18, then yes its a -1.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> Well, I found that despite the fact that the city is made up of 4%dwarves, there doesn't seem to be any church to Moradin, at least not in the Cudgel, Champion, Docks, Or Merchant's districts.
> I'm taking Moradin, with Good and Creation domains. Almost done stats, bio soon to follow. A question... can he still have the merchant's tongue feat if he didn't grow up in the merchant's quarter, just moved there a decade ago?




As long as your taking it at 1st level and have some explanation of how you got it, I'm not too worried.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> Julian took the 'knack for magic' feat, which gives +2 to spellcraft.  I assumed that meant he was trained.  If not, I might have to stretch my skill points a little to find one more to put there.  I'm already stretched enough.  Might go back through there and have another shot.




I don't think that the feat allows you to skip that requirement.  Its a bit strained for points, but you could always take a single point next level if you can fit it.  Might not be necessary at 1st, up to you.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I know the feeling on being stretched thin, as Nathan is a priest with no ranks in Know (Rel) so I am going to have to lower his Diplomacy scores some to squeeze in that skill. I was working hard on getting the skills I thought a merchant guy would need, as well as some casual training in regards to his faith.




For those feeling stretched thin on SP, you could always take a feat to gain 5 more points I think it was. Should be in the SRD maybe the Psionics section?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Argent, Bloodcookie, I'll review your characters a bit later as I have the others.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> Definately interested, seeing as I've heard good things of all the adventure paths but have never had the chance to play any of them. And Erekose being the DM is a big plus.
> Going to have to think of what kind of character to make after seeing what rolls I'll end up with, though I'm leaning towards a martial character of one sort or another.
> 
> Initial roll (1d20=15)




Thanks for the compliment Dal, go ahead and roll stats.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose: Thanks for the info that I could squeeze some more skill points out, as I might take you up on it, especially as it seems there will be no shortage of feats in our future. I don't on the Com Psi, but if you/anyone would get me that name, I will definately rework Nathan to having that and solve the initial skill set problem.

Also glad you were okay with the background including a named family, as now the really tough part comes with waiting these next two weeks while everyone who isn't Quickdraw Macgraw like me makes their char up...


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Its in the SRD from the Psionics content Open Minded.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks....heading into the sheet to make the changes. Want me to repost, or just edit on the first listing of him?

Also is there any info you have on the Lidu family I could use to mesh it better with the setting, or is it all a pretty blank slate?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just edit, I'll have another detailed look at all the characters again before/after/sometime round when I pick the final list.

Pretty blank slate, the one liner in the STPG is expanded into a single paragraph in Dragon 348(?).  I can type that up later.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2007)

Stat roll

11
7
17
13
11
17
15

Hmm... Axing the 7, I'm left with pretty darn good rolls (PB total 45, unless I miscounted). 
Are PHB2 and Magic of Incarnum left off the list on purpose, or are they just casualties of memory leak?


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

PHB2 should be good. Incarnum was left off on purpose, sorry.


----------



## Moonstone Spider (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's a writeup for Anitelu, Half-Orc barbarian fisherman.  I've got room left for one more skill, I was planning on "Profession: Fisherman" until I realized that profession is cross-class for barbarians.  Still thinking on how to get something similar there.

I also haven't picked his bonus heritage feat, I'll likely just wind up taking water rat from the Savage Tide book if I can't find something more suiting, unfortunately I don't have most of the books that contain those feats.  And I'm working on equipment, I see a spear in his future as a weapon though.

[sblock=Click to Open]*Anitelu * 
Half-Orc Barbarian 1;
Medium Humanoid;
*Alignment*: Neutral Good
*Init * +2; *Senses * Listen +, Spot +; Darkvision x', Low-light vision
*Languages*:
----------------------------
*AC * x, flatfooted x, touch x; 
*HP * x (HD xdx+x)  
*Fort * +5, *Ref * +2, *Will * +0; notes
----------------------------
*Spd * 40'; 
*Melee*: weapon +5 (xdx+x/x-20/xX);
*Ranged*: weapon +3 (1dx/xX) Range x', x ammunition; 
*Attack Options*: 
*Base Atk* +1, Grapple +5; 
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 19, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 09.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*: Extra Rage 
*Skills*: 
??? +4
Listen +4
Climb +8
Survival +4
Swim +8
*Possessions*: item (xgp, xlbs)
*Money*:  xgp, xsp, xcp.
*Encumbrance*: xlbs; Load: Light/Medium/Heavy (xlbs)
---------------------------- 

Description:
Relatively Lithe for a Half-Orc, Anitelu has pale skin and dark hair and eyes.  He does not grow facial hair.  His face has a set of tatoos memorializing his achievments.   
Personality: 
Anitelu is gregarious and friendly to everybody, often obnoxiously so.  He's not particularly serious about the battle against evil, usually feeling that things will work out for the best in the end.  He lives an optimistic life and thinks the best of everybody all the time.  He considers himself a hunter rather than a warrior but the skills overlap is huge considering the kinds of things he has hunted.  
History: 
Anitelu's father died in a terrible storm at sea fishing for his family when Anitelu was twelve, leaving him a strong example to follow.  Anitelu has four younger living siblings and his orc mother is still alive.  Like his father, he leaves home for lengthy periods of hunting and working, then returns with enough food and gold to last for months.
Anitelu knows that he can't feed his huge family on cowardice so he seeks the dangerous game and adventures that are worth the most.  He's won a measure of fame for defeating a giant crocodile armed only with a knife, using the risky tactic of allowing the croc to bite him, then dodging it's teeth as they came down so he could strike it's brain with his knife from the inside.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Pretty blank slate, the one liner in the STPG is expanded into a single paragraph in Dragon 348(?).  I can type that up later.




I have #348, so I will look in there to see what I can see on them. Maybe I just overlooked it..

And will make the changes now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Might've been in the backdrop article in Dungeon too maybe. I'll have to check it out when I have a chance later.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Might've been in the backdrop article in Dungeon too maybe. I'll have to check it out when I have a chance later.




I am dead in the water then if it is current Dungeons, as I had to let my subscription expire when I admitted I would not be doing much FtF gaming in the future. Anything with AoW and Shackled City I am golden for though..

Also there is no rush, as I am happy with the backstory, but there is always room to tweak later on.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

Its honestly not much and all meshed with what you've got when I checked last night.

Moonstone Spider, I'll have a better look in a bit. Once you flesh out the character a bit more I'll make a few suggestions regarding a background feat.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Its honestly not much and all meshed with what you've got when I checked last night.




Then definately no worries at all then.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2007)

Hmm...I don't think I can manage a meleer that won't be vestigial with a Bo9S class around (unless I used Bo9S, but that's in Maryland), so I'll probably go with the Warlock.  Ah well--if anyone else wants to check them out, you can get some *really* good stuff with massing Abyssal Heritor feats (DR 2 / Lawful and +2 Natural Armour with the first two feats, and eventually after 13 feats you get DR 13 / Lawful, +7 Natural Armour, +1 Insight Bonus to Attack, AC, Initiative, and all Saves, and a bunch of other minor things like skill bonuses and Darkvision).

I'm probably going to build something on the lines of

Str 7
Dex 16
Con 12
Int 16
Wis 8
Cha 16

which is *really* pushing it on Con, I know.

When I have more time, I'll flesh it out, but I should ask first:

I've heard ST has the most roleplaying potential of the APs, and I know Shackled City had a ton of RP potential, so I assume ST has even more (unless my sources were wrong).  Does that mean I'll be able to get away with a Warlock who specialises in the skill bonus invocations and neglects major beefage in combat and still be an aid to the party?

I'm thinking of going Beguiling Influence / Swimming the Styx (Yay water breathing and swim speed in the watery Adventure Path!) / those other skill Leasts, but I can definitely take combatish things like Eldritch Spear, Frightful Blast, and the battlefield control invocations if necessary.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 16, 2007)

There is definitely a fair amount of rp especially in a few of the later adventures, but don't get me wrong there is a lot of combat too, and tough stuff. That is why I'm going with such powerful options (mass numbers of feats).  But yes I think the character that you suggest would be a cool fit for the game. Just don't leave yourself out of combat totally.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 16, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> There is definitely a fair amount of rp especially in a few of the later adventures, but don't get me wrong there is a lot of combat too, and tough stuff. That is why I'm going with such powerful options (mass numbers of feats).  But yes I think the character that you suggest would be a cool fit for the game. Just don't leave yourself out of combat totally.



 It would probably fight similarly to a slightly less-sucky version of Rayni (grrr Abberant Dragonmark plot device feat burns for an elf!), so continual short range attacks that hit fairly often for minor damage.  That said, Rayni almost got herself killed against that minor Raver encounter, so that might not be good enough!  And I think this Warlock has lower Con than Rayni as well, so he'll have to hope that the enemies are smart enough to attack the strong guys instead of the gnat that buzzes in their side 

On the other hand, once I tool him out with minor dips into a few skills backed by invocations and that lovely Noble District Academy feat that lets me add new class skills, he's going to be exceptional at skills for a short time (and he might not drown with 7 Str if he gets Swimming the Styx).


----------



## Paper_Bard (Jan 16, 2007)

You know what erekose? I think I'll drop out and let other players play. I want to, but I'm in enough games already and you seem to have mroe than enough interest. 
PS: Wish the Tales of Arnesia game hadn't died, you guys were in for a real treat!


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 16, 2007)

[sblock=Dragonfire Adept]*Name; *  
*Human Dragonfire Adept 1;* 
Medium Humanoid (Dragonblood, Human);
*Alignment*: NG
*Init * +1; *Senses * Listen +4, Spot +4; Darkvision 60', Low-light Vision
*Languages*: Common, Draconic, Aquan
----------------------------
*AC * 11, flatfooted 10, touch 11; 
*HP * 12 (HD 1d8+4)  
*Fort * +5, *Ref * +1, *Will * +2; +4 vs sleep and paralysis, +3 vs fire
----------------------------
*Spd * 30ft', swim 30ft.; 
*Melee*: Quarterstaff +0 (1d6/20/x2);
*Ranged*: light crossbow +1 (1d8/19-20/x2) Range 80', 10 bolts; 
*Special Actions*: Breath Weapon 1/round (15' cone or 30' line, 1d6 fire, Ref DC 13 half)
*Base Atk* +0, Grapple +0; 
----------------------------
*Draconic Invocations*: CL 1
Least - Aquatic Adaptation
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 11, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 15, Wis 11, Cha 17.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*:  Draconic Heritage (gold) (background), Draconic Knowledge, Draconic Senses (b), Dragonblooded (b)
*Skills*: 28 skill points, bonuses to Knowledges, Listen, Spot, Search, Swim
*Possessions*: item (xgp, xlbs)
*Money*:  xgp, xsp, xcp.
*Encumbrance*: xlbs; Load: Light/Medium/Heavy (xlbs)
---------------------------- 

Description: 
Personality: 
History: [/sblock]

[sblock=Warblade]*Name; *  
*Elf Warblade 1;* 
Medium Humanoid (Dragonblood, Elf);
*Alignment*: NG
*Init * +4; *Senses * Listen +2, Spot +2; Detect Secret Doors, Low-light Vision, Scent
*Languages*: Common, Elven, 3 others
----------------------------
*AC * 16, flatfooted 12, touch 14; 
*HP * 13 (HD 1d12+1)  
*Immune* Sleep
*Fort * +3, *Ref * +5 (+4 flat-footed), *Will * +0; +2 vs Enchantment
----------------------------
*Spd * 30ft';
*Melee*: Kukri +2 (1d4+1/18-20/x2);
*Melee* Kukri +0 (1d4+1/18-20/x2) and
Kukri +0 (1d4/18-20/x2)
*Ranged*: longbow +3 (1d8/x2) Range 100', 20 arrows; 
*Atk Options*: 
*Base Atk* +1, Grapple +2; 
----------------------------
*Maneuvers*: Initiator Level 1, 3 Known, 3 Prepared, 1 Stance
Stances - Hunter's Stance
Strikes - Steel Wind*, Wolf Fang Strike*
Boosts - Sudden Leap*
Counters - None
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 13, Dex 19, Con 13, Int 17, Wis 11, Cha 11.
*XP*: 0
*Feats*:  Arena Blood (background), Two-Weapon Fighting
*Skills*: Balance +8 Climb +5 Intimidate +6 Jump +5 Knowledge (local) +7 Listen +2 Search +5 Spot +2 Swim +5 Tumble +8
*Possessions*: item (xgp, xlbs) Leather armor
*Money*:  xgp, xsp, xcp.
*Encumbrance*: xlbs; Load: Light/Medium/Heavy (xlbs)
---------------------------- 

Description: 
Personality: 
History: [/sblock]
I've got the barebones down for a dragonfire adept, and I'll also stat up a dragon shaman and a warblade to see which I find the most likeable before working on personality and history. Not to mention that I might work on a duskblade and some others too, depending on how much steam I'll have left.


----------



## Unkabear (Jan 17, 2007)

alright here is my stat rolls

 [6,5,4] = (15)
[2,2,4] = (8)
 [6,4,4] = (14)
 [5,2,2] = (9)
 [4,3,2] = (9)
 [6,6,3] = (15)
 [5,3,2] = (10)

That leaves me with a 26 point buy...yeah...I will keep it unless you are implamenting the min 33 point.  If then the 15's would become 16's and the 9's 10's.  Either way I think I will be playing a Hadozee Monk.  Yes I understand that he would be a rarity.  I will stat him out tomorrow.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 17, 2007)

Alrighty, here's Alixtus except for feats (still thinking on those).  He'll be the son of Zebula Meravanchi, unless that's an issue (that's the minor noble with family interests that tun to decadent entertainment mentioned in the Player's Guide).

More backstory and feats soon.

[SBLOCK=Alixtus]Alixtus Meravanchi
Male Human Warlock 1 [Complete Arcane / Complete Mage]
Medium Humanoid
Alignment: Chaotic Neutral
Height: 5' 7''
Weight: 146lbs
Hair: Vibrant Red
Eyes: Bright Blue
Age: 21

Str: 7 (-2) [-1 points]
Dex: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Con: 12 (+1) [4 points] 
Int: 16 (+3) [10 points]
Wis: 8 (-1) [0 points]
Cha: 16 (+3) [10 points]

Hit Dice: 1d6+1 
HP: 7
DR: 1 / cold iron
AC: 17 (13 touch, 14 flat-footed)
ACP: 0
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30ft Land

Saves:
Fortitude +1 [+0 base, +1 Con]
Reflex +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will +1 / +4 [+2 base, -1 Wis, +3 vs Enchantment effects] 

BAB: +0
Melee Atk: -2 (1d6-2  x2  B&P, morningstar), 
Ranged Atk: +3 (1d6  x2  Untyped Magic, Eldritch Blast)  

Skills:
Appraise +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Balance +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Bluff +13 [4 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Climb -2 [0 ranks, -2 Str]
Concentration +2 [1 rank, +1 Con]
Craft +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Diplomacy +13 [4 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Disguise +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha]
Escape Artist +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Forgery +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Gather Information +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha]
Heal -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Hide +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Intimidate +9 [0 ranks, +3 Cha, +6 Beguiling Influence]
Jump -2 (+3) [0 ranks, -2 Str]
Knowledge (arcana) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Knowledge (history) +5 [0 ranks, +3 Int, +2 and untrained use Academy Graduate]
Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +9 [4 ranks, +3 Int, +2 Academy Graduate]
Knowledge (the planes) +4 [1 rank, +3 Int]
Listen -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Move Silently +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Perform +3 [0 ranks, +3 Cha]
Ride +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]
Search +3 [0 ranks, +3 Int]
Sense Motive +3 [4 ranks, -1 Wis]
Spellcraft +4 [1 ranks, +3 Int]
Spot -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Survival -1 [0 ranks, -1 Wis]
Swim -2 [0 ranks, -2 Str]
Use Magic Device +7 [4 ranks, +3 Cha]
Use Rope +3 [0 ranks, +3 Dex]

Feats:
Academy Graduate
Fey Heritage
Fey Skin

Languages: Common, Abyssal, Aquan, Sylvan

Eldritch Blast: 1d6

Invocations
Beguiling Influence

Equipment

Chain Shirt
Morningstar
Traveler's Outfit
Courtier's Outfit + Jewelry[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ryfte (Jan 17, 2007)

*Toregan...*

I tied her into a number of the businesses/townsfolk with her background.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2007)

Paper_Bard said:
			
		

> You know what erekose? I think I'll drop out and let other players play. I want to, but I'm in enough games already and you seem to have mroe than enough interest.
> PS: Wish the Tales of Arnesia game hadn't died, you guys were in for a real treat!




Sorry to hear you drop out so soon, but good luck with all your other games. I was looking forward to your IH game and I'm sure I'll see you around other games sooner or later.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 17, 2007)

Unkabear said:
			
		

> alright here is my stat rolls
> 
> [6,5,4] = (15)
> [2,2,4] = (8)
> ...




The 33 point buy minimum is in effect. If you want to use it go ahead.


----------



## Unkabear (Jan 17, 2007)

I think I will.  Thanks Erekose13 

Str 16
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 10
Wis 14
Cha 11

After Modifying for Hadozee that would make them

str 16
dex 16
con 14
int 10
wis 14
cha 9

Obviously one of the books that I have chosen is Stormwrack.  The other is PHB2.  I will write up the rest tomorrow night.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 18, 2007)

*Corrected a screw up.*

Hi Erekose13
I realized I screwed up my stats so I corrected them. They actually came in under the 33 points so I modified them to compensate. I dropped a Str point but gained a Con point.

Modified correctly rolls -	point buys - 	New stats
4d6-> [4,4,6] = (14) -		8 - 		15
4d6-> [3,4,4] = (11) -		5 - 		13
4d6-> [5,4,5] = (14) -		8 - 		15	
4d6-> [3,2,6] = (11) -		5 - 		14
4d6-> [2,3,5] = (10) -		4 - 		12
4d6-> [5,3,4] = (12) -		4 - 		12

33 base

New Stats
Str: 15
Dex: 15
Con 14
Int: 12
Wis: 13
Cha: 12

I just corrected his stats in the original posting of the character.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll increase Julian's stats to 33 pts as well, and reshuffle my skill points slightly to take one in spellcraft.  I think I'll hold off though, to see if he's selected.  Are you really going to wait til the 28th, Erekose?

The psionic feats are only available to PCs who are a psionic point reserve.  Thus a human bard (or whatever) would have to take wild talent before selecting any other psionic feat.  This makes sense I guess, since the open minded feat generally is superior to skill focus or any of the skill bonus feats (such as alertness).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 18, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> I'll increase Julian's stats to 33 pts as well, and reshuffle my skill points slightly to take one in spellcraft.  I think I'll hold off though, to see if he's selected.  Are you really going to wait til the 28th, Erekose?
> 
> The psionic feats are only available to PCs who are a psionic point reserve.  Thus a human bard (or whatever) would have to take wild talent before selecting any other psionic feat.  This makes sense I guess, since the open minded feat generally is superior to skill focus or any of the skill bonus feats (such as alertness).



 No, Open-Minded is a general feat, so you can take it whenever you like.  

And it is actually a bit weaker than skill focus or the skill bonus feats because they let you add bonuses to things that are already cap (solidifying your strengths).  For instance, a Bard who uses Open-Minded to get some a few ranks in, say, a Knowledge skill he didn't have before is cool and flavourful, but it is nowhere near the raw power of a Bard who takes Skill Focus (Perform) to increase an already-maxed Perform skill and focus on Fascinate and the other offensive Bardic Music that uses your Perform check as the DC.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 18, 2007)

Hearing no issue with Alixtus being Alixtus Meravanchi, son of Zebula Meravanchi (I was just making sure in case Zebula was a beholder or something), I'm going to work on his backstory a bit more (Oh, I edited the other post to add feats, too):

[SBLOCK=Alixtus's Backstory]Alixtus Meravanchi is the heir of the minor noble house of Meravanchi, the son of Zebula and Amneris (NOTE: invented name as wife is unlisted in the player's guide--tell me what to replace it with if that is listed anywhere) Meravanchi.  Alixtus has always been...just a bit different.  Lux Seoni (NOTE: she was possibly not the Mistress of the tower yet at that point, based on the timeline, so I didn't give her a title), whom Zebula and Amneris paid to inspect him as an infant because of a strange aura around him, called him an 'atavist', a term that nobody else understood.  The Witchwarden tried to explain it as someone who displays unusual traits of an ancestor, even moreso than the skipped intermediary generations, but they still didn't know quite what that meant...at least until Alixtus's powers began to manifest fully.  

In the Cloudcrystal Academy , his uncanny knack for getting what he wanted seemed almost supernatural, whether it was his way with the ladies, his persuasive arguments to reconsider his scores on a written exam, his skill in debating, or his successful run for class president, which surprised everyone since he edged out the heirs and scions of some of the much more important noble houses.  This created a bit of resentment, though it would have been a lot more if his rivals didn't find him so darned likeable and difficult to resent--in fact, notably Trisha Lidu, a strong rival candidate and daughter of the famed noble house, voted for him instead of herself; she came in second and so was instated as vice president.  Of course, he didn't know that she voted for him at the time, and he wasn't really in her circles--he mainly considered Trisha to be a pampered and stuck-up bitch who had everything handed to her on a silver platter.

His way with people was not the problem, however--it seemed more a blessing than a curse.  The trouble came one night during a vivid nightmare, when Alixtus woke up with a shock to find his room scorched and burned as if by raw magic.  Beginning that night, he began to notice a fey eerie glow that sometimes surrounded him or parts of him, that he tried his best to keep hidden.  One day, however, the aura intensified around his hand and vaporised the pen he was using to write.  Later, it began to even lash out at things from farther away, without Alixtus actually contacting the object.  Frightened and afraid to admit to his unusual malady, he decided to resign the presidency to Trisha in his final term at school.  She seemed concerned and demanded to know the full details behind the resignation, and he blurted them out, secretly happy to not have to keep it a secret.  He expected her to flee in horror or maybe smirk in self-satisfaction, but she seemed both genuinely concerned for him and not at all repulsed by his strange affliction.  They talked for a long time, and this is when he learned that she had actually voted for him.  He decided that she was nothing like he'd imagined her to be because of his preconceptions, and he felt a bit shallow for doing so.  She convinced him not to resign and promised to keep his secret safe.  However, some people saw his strange glow or the destructive lashing blasts, and rumours began to spread.  Many of his friends and acquaintances ignored the rumours.  To others, the mystery and danger made him even more attractive.  For Trisha, at least, it brought them closer as president/vice president and friends during that last term, as Alixtus had tried to ignore her and not work with her up to that point.  There was a sizable portion of the student body, however, that was made uneasy, however, and began to be a bit frightened of him.  Between those students and the ones who thought the mystery was cool, rumours began to pop up:  

"Alixtus was the spawn of a demon--the debauched Zebula Meravanchi mated with a succubus."  "Wait, no--a succubus and a mortal always produced a female child, so maybe Amneris was raped by a demon."  "Wait, what if Zebula mated with a half-succubus then, could that lead to a male?  That could explain why he had no visible demon features."  "Come on, he's not part-demon.  They're wild and crazy, and he's slick and refined.  Obviously, Zebula mated with a devil."  "Fool, all female devils are sterile, that can't be right.  What if Amneris was raped by a..." "What is it with you and women being raped by evil things?" "Hey, at least I'm not the one who always brings up succubi." "Speaking of succubi, you forgot about erinyes--they're fallen angels, and they're not sterile like the other baatezu.  Maybe he's half-erinyes." "That's pushing it." "Well, you know what I think?" "We're not asking you." "Yeah, well I think he's dreamy--what if he's part fey?" "Fey?  He doesn't sprinkle people with pixie dust--he zaps them to death with black magic!" "Fey aren't only little pixies, you know.  There are dark fey too in the legends, and spirits of all aspects of nature, including the elements, like water, fire, and other destructive forces." "Aren't those elementals." "Not always, elementals are made of the elements, while fey embody the spirit." "Actually, maybe he's part elemental, or dragon.  Everything is better with dragons."            

With all the rumours abounding, after graduation, Alixtus asked his parents what they knew, and they told him about the atavist finding of the Witchwarden.  Alixtus tried to dig up some research on the family tree, and based on some sketchy and tenuous conclusions, he decided that he may be part fey, at least if the atavist theory is correct.  Either way, he has been in a bit of a funk after graduation, since he is used to being a social butterfly, surrounded by friends, and now he's all alone for the most part.  He hadn't even really seen any of his girlfriends from the Academy (though admittedly he stopped seeing them regularly after his power manifested because he didn't feel they were safe with him at night after the burned room incident) or his vice president Trisha.  He has been adjusting to his new life by doing some odd jobs helping with his father's decadent entertainment interests, but he doesn't feel that is the life for him.  He needs something more.  Secretly, he has been focusing and practising with his powers, and he has learned to control his blasts to the point where he feels safe around others at all times--in fact it has proven an effective weapon.  Recently, as he was leaving Shadowshore on an errand (father needed him to check for something at the Black Market) and had just reached the Noble District, he came across a cloaked young woman beset by thugs, knocked unconscious before his eyes and probably about to be robbed and killed, or maybe sold into slavery to the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Not one to leave a damsel in distress, he blasted one of the thugs by surprise and took another before they could react.  He intimidated the other thugs into fleeing.  They no doubt reported their unusual attacker and earned him the enmity of their gang, or worse, the Thieve's Guild, but he didn't care.  Surprisingly, with the cloak removed, the young woman turned out to be Trisha Lidu.  But why would someone put out a hit on Trisha, unless this was a random attack?  A quick search of the downed thugs showed the mark of the Guild, so it couldn't have been random.  But why?  Her family and her father were well-respected.  His only guess was that it might have been someone from the Champion's District.  They've had a grudge against the nobles, and thus perhaps against the Lidus, and Trisha is young, unexperienced, and a perfect vulnerable target.  Alixtus called the guard to impound the attackers, and he took Trisha back to her home himself, cradling the lithe young woman in his arms, which would have been easier if he had any appreciable upper body strength.  Fortunately, his arms were spared when she woozily awoke partway through and requested to walk.  She was surprised to be alive, having thought the thugs would kill her, though Alixtus now thought it might have been a kidnapping for ransom or to force her father's hand on a political matter.  She was doubly surprised to see Alixtus, and triply surprised that he was her saviour.  Even Alixtus's strongest proponents (perhaps especially his strongest proponents), knew that he was a weakling when it came to fighting.  She questioned about that, and he simply winked and said, "Worry not, fair Trisha, I have everything under control now," creating harmless light around his fingertips and brushing her cheek to emphasise the hidden meaning of his words.  With the rescue of Trisha, which of course the grateful young lady played up when explaining it to her family, Alixtus was hailed a hero by many, a fact which his father predictably exploited in an attempt to drum up his business through the publicity.  Alixtus supposed he shouldn't have expected any less from his father, but he really didn't want to make a big deal about it, particularly in that way.  Still, thanks to Zebula, for better or for worse, Alixtus may well be building a reputation for himself, a reputation that may cause some to admire him and others, particularly Trisha's assailants, to mark him an enemy. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2007)

So the secret is out..my sister liked you more than me...damned my bastard heritage!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 18, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> So the secret is out..my sister liked you more than me...damned my bastard heritage!!!



 It must be Alix's beguiling good looks.  You can't argue with +13 Diplomacy (okay I guess you can, especially with +7 Diplomacy, but soon (at level 2) Alix's Diplomacy will hit +20 and the circle will be complete.  Or something).  Besides, Nathan relates better to the commoners than to the blue-blooded members of his family, so I guess that makes sense 

There are multiple Academies, if I recall correctly.  Do we want to have Alix, Nathan, (and Trisha) all going to the same one?


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 18, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It must be Alix's beguiling good looks.  You can't argue with +13 Diplomacy (okay I guess you can, especially with +7 Diplomacy, but soon (at level 2) Alix's Diplomacy will hit +20 and the circle will be complete.  Or something).  Besides, Nathan relates better to the commoners than to the blue-blooded members of his family, so I guess that makes sense
> 
> There are multiple Academies, if I recall correctly.  Do we want to have Alix, Nathan, (and Trisha) all going to the same one?




I would figure there would be multiple schools leaning to the families' needs more than anything, so I could see them only briefly meeting if he came over to share a meal/function with the Lidus.

With all of the Cha skill that some of these chars are packing, this could get really interesting real quick.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 18, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I would figure there would be multiple schools leaning to the families' needs more than anything, so I could see them only briefly meeting if he came over to share a meal/function with the Lidus.
> 
> With all of the Cha skill that some of these chars are packing, this could get really interesting real quick.



 Yep, thankfully, I'm not doing my Telepath/Warlock/Marshal build for Diplomacy (it would be more than +35 using no magic at level 3 with Erekose's generous feat allotment)--Alix is just a straight-up Warlock with Beguiling Influence and no real tricks.  I do remember what fun we had with our Cleric of Lathander who had Negotiator and Skill Focus (Diplomacy) in Life's Bazaar, though.  Hurray for talking our way into a deal with the Dark Stalkers and talking me into the Blue Crater Academy 

As to the Academies, I'm seeing Thelanar Academy and Cloudcrystal Academy, with the House of the Dragon thrown in as an unlikely runner-up (looks like more of a wizardy book school rather than academy for nobles, from the short description).  I'm going to put Alix in Cloudcrystal because the name sounds evocative.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

Regarding the wait, there are a few more people who have expressed an interest and I'd like to give them a chance to post.  I'll close recruiting either when all who've expressed an interest have posted characters or the 28th, which ever is closer.

RA, with regards to Meravanchi, yup no worries. I'll have to read up on your background a bit later tonight, but the Meravanchi's don't figure into the story and Zebula is no beholder


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 19, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> RA, with regards to Meravanchi, yup no worries. I'll have to read up on your background a bit later tonight, but the Meravanchi's don't figure into the story and Zebula is no beholder




Notice how he only said no beholder...it is time to start the betting pool on what the bloodline really stems from...


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

I hope there is still a spot open.. Im dieing to get in.. heres my roll: 19 name: Vertillian Tw'nal 
http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=832192


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

Horvs go ahead and roll your stats as outlined in the first post under Vertillian Tw'nal.


----------



## Malarky (Jan 19, 2007)

Here are my character's stats for now. I'll work on background and stuff later.

*Tereg Nna Ythelen; *  
*Quickling Faen Spellthief 1;* 
small humanoid (faen);
*Alignment*: CG
*Init * +5; *Senses * Listen +0, Spot +0; Low-light vision
*Languages*: Common, Faen, Aquan, Elvish, Draconic
----------------------------
*AC * 17, flatfooted 13, touch 15; 
*HP * 6 (HD 1d6)  
*Fort * +0, *Ref * +4, *Will * +2;
----------------------------
*Spd * 20'; 
*Melee*: dagger +5 (1d3/19-20/x2);
*Melee*: quarterstaff +1 (1d4/20/x2);
*Ranged*: light crossbow +5 (1d6/19-20/x2) Range 80', 20 bolts; 
*Attack Options*: sneak attack +1d6, steal spell (0th/1st)
*Base Atk* +0, Grapple -4; 
----------------------------
Arcane Spell Failure: 10%
----------------------------
*Abilities*: Str 10, Dex 19, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 14.
*XP*: 0/1000
*Feats*:  Weapon Finesse, Ambidexterity
*Skills*: Disable Device +9 (4), Hide +14 (4), Knowledge (arcana) +5 (2), Knowledge (local) +7 (4), Move Silently +10 (4), Open Lock +10 (4), Search +7 (4), Spellcraft +7 (4), Swim +2 (2), Tumble +8 (4) 
*Possessions*: light crossbow (35gp, 2lbs), dagger (2) (4gp, 1lbs), quarterstaff (2lbs), bolts (20) (2gp, 1lb), leather armor (10gp, 7.5lbs), Masterwork thieves tools (100gp, 2lb), Spell Component Pouch (5gp, 2lb), Wooden Holy symbol (1gp) 
*Money*:  2gp, 9sp, 9cp.
*Encumbrance*: 17.5lbs; Load: Light (24.75lbs)
---------------------------- 

*Description*: Tereg looks to be in what to a human would be his early to mid twenties; he is slight, even for his race and has the kind of face that likely would not stick out in a crowd. Dark hair is neatly combed up into a loose queue;  bangs kept relatively short just hint at blue-gray eyes that take on his surroundings constantly. 

His clothing is practical and favours the earth-tones, and a small ear-cuff connects to a dark stone in his left earlobe; for the most part he could pass as a struggling merchant or one of the fortune seekers often found in the port taverns.

*Personality*: Tereg is for the most part absolutely in love with himself. This is not meant in the sense that he is vain, but rather that he believes that he is destined to greater things than running his aunt’s portside tavern. Friendly and somewhat of a chatterbox, his warmth is genuine –if purposeful. He’d much rather trick someone into giving him what he wants than actually have to use force to acquire it.

*History*: Quick with a smile and quicker with his hands, he has acquired a reputation in certain circles as being the man to contact when important missives are misplaced or when items need to be recovered without fuss or question. Most of his employers believe Tereg to be the apprentice or errand boy of a master thief and occasional spy. While his talents exist, a lot of the rumours of his deeds have been spread by Tereg himself, who is rather enthusiastically seeking ways of making them come true.

Tereg now works at his parent's inn, the Gilded Gown.  His parents have unfortunately departed this world. They have left the inn and their son in the care of his aunt, Aunt Estella, the Ample Bossomed.  Tereg helps his aunt run it, though she puts the fear of St. Cuthbert in him.  His side business, information, is something that Tereg wants desperately to keep from his aunt.

Tereg fell into his other line of business in the recent past.  A trio of ne're do wells had been sitting in the corner of the inn one stormy night.  The larger one in the corner was talking a little too loudly and Tereg overheard.  The thief, called Black Rufus, had managed to steal a letter from one of the noble women and was planning to sell it.  Valuable as blackmail, the thief was certain that he'd get quite a pretty penny for it.  As the three drank deeper, Tereg took the opportunity to swipe the letter from the would-be blackmailer.

The next day Tereg looked at the broken seal on the letter and found that it belonged to the family Vanderboren.  Taking a chance Tereg went to the Vanderboren manor in the Merchant district and spoke with the lady of the manor. He returned the letter to her, letting her know that the local thieves guild, the Lotus Dragons, had stolen it to blackmail her.  The lady offered Tereg a fine reward which he politely declined.

From that day forward, the Vanderboren family and a number of other noble friends of theirs have called upon Tereg for his descrete skills in stealth and spying.  He seeks a chance to be recognized for his talents and accumulate a reputation among the upper class.  For all that he intends to find a way to help his aunt and him retire comfortably without having to run that silly inn.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Regarding the wait, there are a few more people who have expressed an interest and I'd like to give them a chance to post.  I'll close recruiting either when all who've expressed an interest have posted characters or the 28th, which ever is closer.
> 
> RA, with regards to Meravanchi, yup no worries. I'll have to read up on your background a bit later tonight, but the Meravanchi's don't figure into the story and Zebula is no beholder



 Okey dokey.  Feel free to change around stuff where I took liberties to make it fit better, particularly where I mention a NOTE.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 19, 2007)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=832854

I would like to submit a character, if there is still room. 

1d20 = 14

-Blood


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

Vertillian Tw'nal 
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [6,3,2] = (11)
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [6,6,6] = (18)
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [4,3,3] = (10)
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [4,3,3] = (10)
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [6,3,3] = (12)
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [5,3,2] = (10)
4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2)-> [6,5,3] = (14)

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=833000


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

Are you allowing Stormwrack in? Seems kinda piratey!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 go ahead and make your rolls.

Yup Stormwrack is on the list in the first post.


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

In looking over the post it looks like the "social butterfly" role has been filled  My first concept was a fast taliking changling Swashbuckler\rogue. However I see that the role for that is covered by quite a few. Im thinking of changing it up a little if it is alright Erekose and going with either a Darfellan Hexblade. The Class seems to fit thier depressing history.

If the group as a whole thinks that they need an actual Tank.. Im always up for that. Just thought this would add a little more flavor for roleplaying  

Let me know what you all think and if it is ok to use the Hexblade out of CW.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yup no concept is set in stone. I'll be reviewing all of the submissions on the 28th to let you know the 5 chosen (plus a few alternates).  CW is definitely available. Though watch the number of sources used. As mentioned in the first post, you can freely use the Core Sources listed and up to 2 Additional Sources.  Those additional sources do not need to be choosen yet (I may/will add to it as we go).


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok great. Thanks for the info. I will submit my character as soon as I can. Just so everyone knows. I am available to post every few hours. I know thats a bit much for a lot of people... however whatelse do you expect me to do at work?!  I also will be able to post atleast twice a day on the weekends. If there are any days that I will be unavailable I will give you plenty of notice Erekose. And anyone is free to run the character if needed. Im pretty laid back when it comes to that. 

Hope to see you all in Sasserine!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

Horvs said:
			
		

> In looking over the post it looks like the "social butterfly" role has been filled  My first concept was a fast taliking changling Swashbuckler\rogue. However I see that the role for that is covered by quite a few. Im thinking of changing it up a little if it is alright Erekose and going with either a Darfellan Hexblade. The Class seems to fit thier depressing history.
> 
> If the group as a whole thinks that they need an actual Tank.. Im always up for that. Just thought this would add a little more flavor for roleplaying
> 
> Let me know what you all think and if it is ok to use the Hexblade out of CW.



 As Erekose said, you're probably fine either way--looking through, I see the following as far as diplomatic characters are concerned:

[SBLOCK=Characters]Diplo +5 or higher
Alixtus (+13 thanks to Beguiling Influence)
Nathan (+7 from full ranks and 16 Cha)
Julian (+5 from half ranks, half-elf bonus, and lowish Cha for a Bard--he'll probably bump it higher when he bumps to 33)

Other
Jerrell (he is trained in Diplomacy, but spread points thin and low Cha)
Toregan
Skyree
Odair
Anitelu
Dalamar's Character[/SBLOCK]

So while 3/9 is higher than probably normal, it is possible to choose a group with no characters with effective Charisma skills.  Also, even among those three, only Alix (+13 again) and Julian (+5 again) have effective Bluff, and nobody is particularly good at Disguise.  That said, a Hexblade using those various curse feats to get alternate curses (see CrystalKeep to find their source since I don't remember where they come from) can be a pretty huge debuffing machine.


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Feats.pdf

If Im looking at those feats right (p57)... that would definitley make my decision easier. The limited ability of the Hex curse has me second guessing it. This makes it a little more versatile. Erikose is this something you would consider towards one of my alternate sources? It looks like they came straight from Dragon #339 p92. If so This would obviously force me away from the Darfellan as i would be out of sources. (CW for Hexblade Class, Dragon #339 for Hexblade Feat list)

If not.. I understand you have to draw the line somewhere. There are a ton of alt rules to 3.5. Just let me know.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

Horvs said:
			
		

> http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Feats.pdf
> 
> If Im looking at those feats right (p57)... that would definitley make my decision easier. The limited ability of the Hex curse has me second guessing it. This makes it a little more versatile. Erikose is this something you would consider towards one of my alternate sources? It looks like they came straight from Dragon #339 p92. If so This would obviously force me away from the Darfellan as i would be out of sources. (CW for Hexblade Class, Dragon #339 for Hexblade Feat list)
> 
> If not.. I understand you have to draw the line somewhere. There are a ton of alt rules to 3.5. Just let me know.



Glad to help!

You're looking at them correctly, probably (they give you a new way to use your curse, though you don't get additional uses without take Extra Curse)--Erekose and I had a Blink Dog Hexblade ally in another game using those feats who was an incredible debuffer--he was set to use Curse of Ignorance to give the target -10 to Sense Motive and make the target putty in the hands of any of our Bluff specialists (and Curse of Paranoia is a massive boost to casters when you fight one of those monsters with strong saves all around, though admittedly only if you can manage to get it to stick--still, as a swift action, it's worth a shot).  And of course, Empower, Extend, and Extra Curse are pretty awesome also.  The Blink Dog's problem was that he couldn't take all those feats, but with Erekose's generous feat opportunities, a Hexblade could probably grab many of them eventually (and Extra Curse several times for good measure).


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

Very good point. I appreciate the insight. My hangup on the Hexblade (as is) was the Curse and how useful -2 to rolls would be once the game advanced to higher levels. Im not looking to break the class... just looking to remain helpful as time goes on. I do think I will have to for go the spell casting abilites of the class and get some decent armor. With a 12 dex... things could get dicey! (pardon the pun!)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 19, 2007)

Horvs said:
			
		

> Very good point. I appreciate the insight. My hangup on the Hexblade (as is) was the Curse and how useful -2 to rolls would be once the game advanced to higher levels. Im not looking to break the class... just looking to remain helpful as time goes on. I do think I will have to for go the spell casting abilites of the class and get some decent armor. With a 12 dex... things could get dicey! (pardon the pun!)



 I agree--the Hexblade class as written and without any further support was a bit subpar overall (compared to the most-similar other class, the Paladin).  With the curses and other curse feats from Dragon 339, it becomes a versatile contender that can really work well with good teamwork tactics (also, don't forget Ability Focus from the Monster Manual.  You can pick Hexblade Curse and get all of them at +2 DC.  I may do that with Eldritch Blast eventually if I decide to take Essences or Shapes that use DCs).


----------



## Horvs (Jan 19, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I agree--the Hexblade class as written and without any further support was a bit subpar overall (compared to the most-similar other class, the Paladin).  With the curses and other curse feats from Dragon 339, it becomes a versatile contender that can really work well with good teamwork tactics (also, don't forget Ability Focus from the Monster Manual.  You can pick Hexblade Curse and get all of them at +2 DC.  I may do that with Eldritch Blast eventually if I decide to take Essences or Shapes that use DCs).



 Thats a great idea with the Ability Focus feat. Its one of those feats that I tend to forget about because it's in the MM. I like the way you think! If Erekose13 doesnt want me bringing these feats in. i will probably end up changing over to Tank mode of some sort. 

I just really like the potential of Roleplaying a surely individual who's cup is always half empty.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 20, 2007)

Here  are my rolls.
Came out to be exactly 33 pts. However, I think I will custom the 33 pt build rather than take this particular one. 

A few questions if I may. 
I am looking into building a Summoner specialist (Bard/Druid) using the Green Whisperer PrC found in the Dragon Magazine. Is Dragon Magazine, a approved 'splat' source? (I can email you a pdf of the PrC if you would like.)

If the PrC is approved, is it safe to assume that the PrC uses one of two 'splat' sources? (I would think yes)

Is the Greenbound Summoning feat from the Lost Empires of Fearun an approved 'splat' source?

Finally, is there some way of compiling a list on what roles have or have not yet been filled? 


-Blood


----------



## Velmont (Jan 20, 2007)

Befroe cutoming, you should ask Erekose. I think teh 33pts buy is to bump your stats to taht level, which mean you must use your stats and if under 33 pts buy, you gain teh difference to rais eyour rolled stats. In your case, you might just be stuck with them.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jan 20, 2007)

Jeremo The Natterer 
Human Rogue 1 
Medium Humanoid
Chaotic Neutral 
Init +7 (Dex+Feat); Senses Listen +2, Spot +2;
Languages: Common, Abyssal, Elven, Dwarven, Halfling
----------------------------
AC 13, flatfooted 10, touch 13; 
HP 8 (HD 1d6+2) 
Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +2;
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: Rapier +3 (1d6+0/18-20x2);
Melee: Dagger +3 (1d4+0/19-20x2), Fist +3 (1d3+0x2);
Ranged: Dagger +3 (1d4+0/19-20x2) Range 10', 1 ammunition; 
Attack Options: 
Base Atk (+3) - (Weapon Finesse) Grapple (+0)
Damage Bonus (+0)
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 10 [+0], Dex 16 [+3], Con 14 [+2], Int 15 [+2], Wis 15 [+2], Cha 17 [+3].
XP: x 
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Rapier), Improved Initiative, Stealthy (AE), Weapon Finesse, Sneak Attack (+1d6), Trapfinding
Skills: Skill Pts: 4x(8+2) = 40 -- Bluff +7 [4], Diplomacy +5 [2], Sense Motive +5 [2], Tumble +7 [4], Disable Device +7 [4], Search +6 [4], Hide +9 [4], Move Silently +9 [4], Perform +5 [2], Intimidate +7 [4], Open Lock +5 [2], Disguise +7 [4] 

Possessions: Expensive robes (40 gp, 2 lbs) Jester’s Outfit (Free, 2lbs), Assorted Hats (10 gp, 4lbs), Silver Jester’s Staff (3 gp 2lbs) Dagger (2gp, 1lbs), Rapier (20gp, 2lbs).
Money: 14gp, 0sp, 0cp.
Encumbrance: lbs; Load: 33/66/100

Description: [6'0", 170lbs]  Jeremo… is flamboyant to say the least. He has one blue eye and one brown eye, his hair is either extremely well groomed or wildly unkempt, depending on his mood. Jeremo is tall, yet lanky, exaggerating his comical idiosyncrasies. His favorite ‘costume’ is that of a Jester which he enjoys sporting at unusual times. He has a marvelous collection of just about every kind of cloth hat ever made. More often than not, he has a wide grin on his face… also at unusual times.

Personality: Jeremo’s flamboyance in dress is only outdone by his flamboyance in character. He carries a rapier at his side, and frequently conquers imaginary villains via swashbuckling with the air. It is rumored that Jeremo doesn’t breathe, he simply talks to stay alive (hence his nickname, the ‘Natterer’). It is difficult for anyone to become angry, or even annoyed at Jeremo, at least for extended periods of time. He has a disarming, boyish charm about him that can make even the gruffest of characters smile. In combat situations, Jeremo will prefer talking before fighting – and he will probably talk while fighting as well – attempting to parley at the former, and attempting to intimidate during the latter. This unassuming, foolish manner (whether due to partial insanity, or utter genius) has saved Jeremo’s life on more than one occasion. He is capricious, but not to the point of recklessness. Some suspect that Jeremo is more than what he seems, however whenever anyone attempts to look past the flamboyance that is Jeremo, he reveals nothing other than what he appears on the surface. Jeremo is truly analogous to a Joker – a Wild Card.

History: Jeremo began his days in Sigil, the City of Doors where he was born a destitute orphan. On the streets, he made his living via stealth and street performing. Despite the offstandish nature of Sigilians in general, Jeremo made quite a reputation for himself as a small time performer in the streets of the Lady’s Ward. He eventually came to be allied with various guilds within the city and ran smalltime operations that exploited his stealth and diplomatic, disarming abilities. Wanting to make a bigger name for himself, he wisely decided to leave Sigil (such as not to draw attention to himself and draw ire of some of the more treacherous power players in the city) and has arrived to a land foreign to him. Perhaps one day he will return to Sigil and not be quite as smalltime as he has been. Or perhaps he will just enjoy his travels away from Sigil and wander the multiverse. With Jeremo, you really cannot be sure.


----------



## LogicsFate (Jan 21, 2007)

My character: Not fully stated out because I was unsure if Dusk Blades are ok, if not he’d be a martial class multing into an arcane class. 

[sblock=Character Pitch] 
Ian Carthage
Human
Male
LG
Kord/Wee Jas

Str 15
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 14
Wis 10
Cha 13

Skills
Spell craft
Swim
Ride
Know(Local)
One more

Feats
Knack for Magic
EWP:  Bastard Sword
Battle Caster (If Duskblade, it would allow me to wear Med armor without spell check) (I’ll look up the source)

Spells
?

Backround
 It’s been thirty years since a boy from the Champion’s district and a girl from the Noble’s district met and played together. Twenty-five years since the son of a lieutenant and the daughter of a noble first kissed. Twenty years since an up-and-coming watchman and a minor noble bore a child. Nineteen years since their families tore them apart.

 The boy was to be raised by his mother, living among the noble’s. He lived among them but was not one of them. Without the blood or name of one of the families the boy was subject to ridicule and worse, being ignored like a servant. Times continued like this for 8 years. During these years his mother cared for him the best she could, and taught he all she knew. A caring mother, she suffered much during those eight years, heart ache, loss of status and friends.
 When she died, it’s fair to say, no one seemed surprised. With no signs of foul play it seems she just succumbed to her sadness, leaving her child behind. The boy’s father had become a stern man in the years since and expected as much from the boy as he might his men. 
 In this setting the child came of age, learning rudimentary magic from his mother and becoming skilled with the sword. His experiences through life steered his morale compass, at first opportunity he joined the local watch serving with distinction to this day. Most recently, from a kidnapper, he saved a young female noble… 

Description
 A man of strong stature, Ian wears the symbol of Kord in the same way display by the rest of the watch but always keeps a symbol Wee Jas close to his heart, a keep sake from his mother. He tends toward dark purple armor, and keen swords.

Goals
Do good.
Impress Father.
Honor Mother
Get the girl.

He’s had little experience with the real type of evil, so he may be a little nieve.
[/sblock]


----------



## silentspace (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow. Are you still taking applications?

d20

I used silentspace as a name.  Don't know what I want to play, maybe I'll bring back Trapmaster Turlough


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow silentspace its been a long time, good to see you again. Go ahead and roll.  

I may cut things off early in the week rather than wait out another full week, so those who are unfinished please try and have them in by say Tuesday.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Looking for some answer before I put the finishing touches. 


-Blood


----------



## silentspace (Jan 22, 2007)

Cool Erekose, good to see you too  

Well, I goofed up on my first roll, I rolled stats instead of rolling dice...  If you want to look at it just for kicks, its here .

So I rolled the second time correctly I think. It's here .

So that's 13 16 12 13 9 10 13
From high to low: 16 13 13 13 12 10

Let me think a bit on what I want to play


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Horvs said:
			
		

> http://www.crystalkeep.com/d20/rules/DnD3.5Index-Feats.pdf
> 
> If Im looking at those feats right (p57)... that would definitley make my decision easier. The limited ability of the Hex curse has me second guessing it. This makes it a little more versatile. Erikose is this something you would consider towards one of my alternate sources? It looks like they came straight from Dragon #339 p92. If so This would obviously force me away from the Darfellan as i would be out of sources. (CW for Hexblade Class, Dragon #339 for Hexblade Feat list)
> 
> If not.. I understand you have to draw the line somewhere. There are a ton of alt rules to 3.5. Just let me know.




Hexblade feats from 339 are okay.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Here  are my rolls.
> Came out to be exactly 33 pts. However, I think I will custom the 33 pt build rather than take this particular one.
> 
> A few questions if I may.
> ...




Yeah Green Whisperer is okay (your in luck I have 311).

The Greenbound Summoning feat however and the LEoF is not going to go on my list (I've not even touched most of the FR books in the last 2-3 years).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Befroe cutoming, you should ask Erekose. I think teh 33pts buy is to bump your stats to taht level, which mean you must use your stats and if under 33 pts buy, you gain teh difference to rais eyour rolled stats. In your case, you might just be stuck with them.




Velmont is correct, the 33 point buy is a minimum level to which rolls made below that level can be increased if a player so desires. The 33 point buy is not open to choose instead of taking your roll.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Wow silentspace its been a long time, good to see you again. Go ahead and roll.
> 
> I may cut things off early in the week rather than wait out another full week, so those who are unfinished please try and have them in by say Tuesday.




Rethinking that, I think I'll need to keep this to the 28th unfortunately. I've got a number of other commitments to see to this week and will hold off judging until my original date (I knew I set it for a reason).  

That said all applicants be sure to read through my OP to make sure you've covered my requested items.


----------



## Horvs (Jan 23, 2007)

I know your making your decision today. I will ppost my character as soon as possible.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm holding off till the 28th as originally posted, so you have till this weekend to finish.


----------



## Horvs (Jan 23, 2007)

*Vertillian Tw'nal*

Name; Vertillian Tw'nal
race class level; Human Hexblade (1)
size type subtype;Medium
Alignment: CN
Init +1; Listen +0, Spot +0
Languages: Common
----------------------------
AC 15, flatfooted 14, touch 11; 
HP 10 (HD 1d10+0) 
Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +2;
----------------------------
Spd 30'; 
Melee: Falchion +3 (2d4+3/18-20/x2);
Melee: Morningsar +3 (1d8+2/20/x2)
Ranged: none 
Attack Options: 
Base Atk +1, Grapple +3; 
----------------------------
Spells: (4th lvl)
----------------------------
Abilities: Str 14(+2), Dex 12(+1), Con 11, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 18(+4).
XP: 0

Feats: Academy Graduate[ST background], Extra Curse[Dragon339](+1 Curse per day), Ability Focus[MM3.5](+2DC on Curse)

Super Natural Ability: Hexblade Curse (Free Action). Will(DC16). (2x/day) Range 60', Duration: 1 hour, 
Effect: -2 attks, damage, saves, ability checks, skill checks

Skills: skill (+3/lvl) Bluff+6 [2], Concentration(con)+0, Craft(int), Diplomacy+7 [3], Intimidate +8 [4], Know(Arcana)(Int)[1],Know(History)+2, Know(Nobility and Royalty)+2, Decipher Script +1 [1],  Profession +0, Ride +1, Search +0, 

Spellcraft(int)+0, Use Magic Device +5 [1]

Possessions: Falchion (75gp, 8lbs), Morningstar (8gp, 6lbs), Chainshirt (100gp, 25lbs.) Travelers Outfit (1gp), Backpack (2gp, 2lb), Fishhook (1sp), 50' Silk rope (10gp, 5lb), Sunrods(2) (4gp, 2lb), Flint and Steel (1gp), Soap (5sp, 1lb), Waterskin (1gp 4lb), Whetstone (2cp, 1lb), Rations(3) (15sp, 3lb).
Money: 37gp, 20sp, 3cp.
Encumbrance: 57lbs; Load: 58/59-116/117-175 (xlbs)
---------------------------- 

Description: 
Vertillian stands close to 6'5 with a toned athletic build. His hair is bleached white and spiked wildly. His eyes,like a rolling storm are a deep shade of gray. He wears a black chain shirt and carries a large curved blade on his back. The skull of a shocker lizard hangs around his neck. To his side hangs a black morning star. His eyes bore into everyone judging them before words are spoken. 

Personality: 
Vertillian is dark, blunt and very judgemental. Normally this would cause issues when dealing with most people however thru his diplomatic (intimidating) approach, he generally commands most any situation to his liking. 

History:
Problems at an early age were never rare for Vertillian. Constant bullying and fights with the other children quickly forced him to be enrolled in The Dragon House. Here the headmasters attempted to teach him tact as well as restraint. At first Vertillian resisted the teachings and rebelled against the teachings of the headmasters. He did not want to be there and did not care what anyone thought of him. 

Nearly expelled on several occasions Vertillian took this as more of a game and enjoyed the challenge. Using his force of personality and his commanding wit he was able to talk himself out of many situations. Seeing the potential within him the headmaster took him on as a personal project. 

The Headmaster began rewarding Vertillian by showing him some ancient scripts as well as some of his personal magic items. One of the Tomes that Vertillian was allowed to study, peeked his interest, it spoke of Hexing and voodoo. The desire to study these intently drove Vertillian to settle into the life of a student. Vertillian quickly found his calling and finished towards the top of his class. 

After graduating from the academy he made his way back to his home, it had been several years but he was excited to rejoin his family. En-route the screams of a woman in trouble reached Vertillian’s ears. Acting on mere instinct he sprinted to the calls of the damsel. Turning the corner, Vertillian's eyes widened as he witnessed an escaped Wyvern bare down on a young woman. Vertillian ran forward and placed himself between the Wyvern and the young woman. He steadied his gaze and glared hard at the Wyvern. For a minute it looked as if the Wyvern would run him through with his mighty tail. But then something happened. Some say it was the reflection of the water in his eyes, others say some dark magic was at work. But with his eyes steadied Vertillian focused on his learning’s and cursed the beast. The beast began to back away buying the districts guards the time they needed to catch up and dispatch the beast. 

Helping the young lady to her feat, Vertillian introduced himself, and was happy to find that he had saved a young lady by the name of Rowyn Kallani. He graciously accepted an invite to join them for dinner. And so the story begins…


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

LogicsFate said:
			
		

> My character: Not fully stated out because I was unsure if Dusk Blades are ok, if not he’d be a martial class multing into an arcane class.




Not sure if I answered you LF, but yes Duskblades are fine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah Green Whisperer is okay (your in luck I have 311).
> 
> The Greenbound Summoning feat however and the LEoF is not going to go on my list (I've not even touched most of the FR books in the last 2-3 years).



 Greenbound Summoning is absolutely insane anyway.  It applies a ridiculous template to all your summoned monsters that kicks Augment Summoning's ass five ways to Sunday


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah I took a peak at it at Chapters yesterday and it looked pretty brokun.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Can't blame a player for trying    

Will post a build soon.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh no of course not, at least no one has tried to build punpun, the gnome shadow mage, or one of those other CO monstrosities yet.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Oh no of course not, at least no one has tried to build punpun, the gnome shadow mage, or one of those other CO monstrosities yet.



 I don't know what CO did with a Gnome Shadow Mage, but the Shadowcaster class from Races of Stone with the Gnome Illusionist substitution levels and then Signature Spell and Heighten Spell isn't _that_ unreasonable.  You basically pay the entirity of your feats (plus you get a permanent -1 caster level in a non-barred school, and you already have two barred schools) for the ability to cast most Evocation and Conjuration spells spontaneously as Illusion spells.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

Other way round I think its Shadow Mage in RoS.   yeah but you can use your silent image spell at will to create 7th level evocation spells that are 100% real.  So what if it costs all your feats.  The thing I've seen with the Planar Shepard is just as bad too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Other way round I think its Shadow Mage in RoS.   yeah but you can use your silent image spell at will to create 7th level evocation spells that are 100% real.  So what if it costs all your feats.  The thing I've seen with the Planar Shepard is just as bad too.



 They use 7th-level slots though, and it is a full-round action.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 23, 2007)

I must not have read it right then. I thought they could just use their at will racial ability to do it without touching their spell slots.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 23, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I must not have read it right then. I thought they could just use their at will racial ability to do it without touching their spell slots.



 Oh, no no no.  You can just spontaneously Heighten Silent Image into any slot as an Evocation or Conjuration spell of that level.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## Malarky (Jan 24, 2007)

Tereg is all finish, history and all


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 24, 2007)

Excellent thanks Malarky. Looking forward to seeing the rest Bloodweaver.


----------



## Jeremo_the_Natterer (Jan 26, 2007)

wow, a lot of PC's! I'm interested as to how you're going to decide who is actually playing (*crosses fingers*)


----------



## Velmont (Jan 26, 2007)

You'll know this next week... until then, I have plenty fo things to do.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

And with each hour, the question of who will remain renews itself..

It is like waiting for a late Christmas gift...


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jan 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And with each hour, the question of who will remain renews itself..
> 
> It is like waiting for a late Christmas gift...



Patience Grasshopper.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 27, 2007)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Patience Grasshopper.




Patience is the one thing I have plenty of..sadly with this it is also mixed with a healthy dose of anticipation..


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'll let everyone know tomorrow. Those who haven't finished please get them in before midnight tonight.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Looking forward to seeing the rest Bloodweaver.




Done

-Blood


----------



## Awakened (Jan 28, 2007)

Just wondering- you're thread title says you're still recruiting. Are you full up, or are you accepting new characters? If the latter is true, I'd be happy to play any character class to round out the party. I could have it done by tonight if so.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Awakened, I have closed recruitment as of midnight last night. I'll be posting the players that made it in later today.


----------



## Dalamar (Jan 28, 2007)

I only got two bundles of mechanics together, so I guess that means I'm automatically out. That's what I get for leaving the finishing till the last minute: I ended up not actually having time to finish them during the weekend (I suck at scheduling).


----------



## silentspace (Jan 28, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Hi Awakened, I have closed recruitment as of midnight last night. I'll be posting the players that made it in later today.




Oh no!  I thought the cut off was today   Ah well.  Perhaps I could be on an alternates list?  Anyway, have fun with the game!


----------



## Horvs (Jan 29, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Patience is the one thing I have plenty of..sadly with this it is also mixed with a healthy dose of anticipation..



 What is this "patience" of which you speak?! It is a concept that is VERY foreign to me!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2007)

Player Selection

Hi all, first let me say that this was a very difficult decision. I have received many fantastic submissions. This is the first time that I've run recruiting like this and now I see why some DMs (including myself in the past) have avoided it.  With all the submissions I weighed each of them on a number of factors from my knowledge of the poster including whether I had gamed with them before, to the character's connection to the source material and the criteria I posted in the OP.

Well without further ado, here is our starting line up of characters who shall stand against the Savage Tide.


Nathan Lidu - Human Cleric of Mouqol - played by Verbatim
Jerrel Rivers - Human Swashbuckler - played by Velmont
Tereg Nna Ythelen - Quickling Faen Spellthief - played by Malarky
Alixtus Meravanchi - Human Warlock - played by Rystil Arden
Julian Hemlock - Half-elf Bard - played by Manzanita

Players who've been selected, please put your completed character sheets in the new Rogue's Gallery thread.  All other players, thank you for your submissions. I invite you to stick around and enjoy the read. Should there be the need (and I've heard its a killer AP) I'll be calling on alternatives if current players drift away.

Stay tuned for an In Character thread coming today or tomorrow.


----------



## Horvs (Jan 29, 2007)

Thanks for the consideration. Hope everyone enjoy's ST. Guess I can get started on that Iron Heroes Campaign I have been toying with!


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 29, 2007)

Awesome!  I'm very psyched to get going on this.  I've gamed with all of you except Malarky, & I expect this game to be of the highest caliber.

I'll get Julian over to the RG soon.

Thanks for starting this one, Erekose!


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh I forgot to add, can those selected please put anything not in their statblock into sblocks please?  I'd like to be able to quickly skim through the thread to find stats in combat when necessary.


----------



## Nonlethal Force (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats, E13!  I've not submitted a character because I'm spending a fair amount of time writing on the side, but the game sounds fun {I.E. I've been lurking ...  }.  I hope that you enjoy it.

Congrats to all those who were selected as well.  As E13's DM in another game, I can say confidently that you'll be in for a fun ride!


----------



## stonegod (Jan 29, 2007)

And no peaking at the other Savage Tide thread! 

Have fun, its a blast!


----------



## GwydapLlew (Jan 29, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And no peaking at the other Savage Tide thread!
> 
> Have fun, its a blast!




And by 'blast,' he means, 'which STAP PbP will have the most casualties?'


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 29, 2007)

I just wanted to say I am looking forward to getting started with the group, and to echo Manz, I have had the pleasure of gaming with some of you before and I think this is going to be a fun ride for us all.

I will get my char moved over to the other thread asap.

And here is to hoping there aren't any casualties until after I lock in some of the extra feats E13 is giving us...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2007)

Interesting indeed...much like Malvoisin's WotBS, there aren't any true arcane casters in the group, so Area of Effect attacks and arcane buffs aren't going to be our strong point.  Unlike WotBS, we also don't have a tank.  We do, however, have an incredibly charismatic group (of the submissions when I collected data on who had Diplomacy, we took all three), so Alixtus can get some nice Aid Another action from Nathan or Julian, perhaps.  We also thankfully do have a Trapfinder, since Tereg maxed out Search and Disable Device (hurray for MW Thieves' Tools!) and a healer as well (You really like Clerics I think, Verbatim  ).

If this AP is as deadly as Shackled City, I think we're going to be in for quite a ride


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 29, 2007)

I will admit that I have always liked them, even as far back as 1st edition. The best part is that with the domains, you get to alter their personality even more. I promise having Nathen co-operate from the onset won't be a problem at all..

I will be tweaking his skills to get the most of the Diplomacy checks, but then will focus in on more useful things. With the shortage of a "true" arcane, I may take some ranks in UMD to offset what I can with wands and what not.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 29, 2007)

On a side note, it does look like the two dark sheep of their families will get to meet and although you may not know Nathen, with the saving of his sister's life, I am sure that Nathen will know you.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 29, 2007)

Cool.

There's probably no need to super-max Diplomacy--unless Erekose uses the rules for super-Aid Another (I don't remember where I saw those rules, but you can easily hit the DCs for a slightly better Aid Another since they're only around 20 or 30), you won't need more than the +9 required to automatically hit DC 10 for Aid checks.

As for Black Sheep...Alix isn't exactly a Black Sheep--his father is trying to use him as a marketing ploy after all   Hopefully Trisha didn't talk about Alix too much, if she talked to Nathan much at all, that is


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 30, 2007)

Good Luck & Good Hunting All!!

Please put my submission on the alt list, that is if it was acceptable of course 


-Blood


----------



## Malarky (Jan 30, 2007)

Whoozzah! Can't wait to get started! Man, now to remember how all the different parts of the boards worked, heh. And no true Arcane casters or tanks? Oiya, I think we're going to be a bruised bunch.

But at least not to traps.  Off to the other thread to post m'boy.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

Even if Jerrell is a Swashbuckler, I think with his high stats, he will become a nice tank, even if it is not as optimal as a figther, but the extra feat will help greatly. With a chain shirt and a small shield, he will become quite a good figther, and he will be able to shield bash with his two-weapon figthing or take teh Improved Buckler defence, which allow him to still use his buckler while figthing with two-weapon (in other word, -1 to attack in the off-hand to gain his buckler AC shield bonus, which can be more than 1 when enchanted...) I think I'll have plenty of time to see what will be better for him. After teh first few fight, I'll see where are my weakness.

But I'm pleased to see the team. First time I see so many none core class in a group I play. Only the cleric.

And for the player, I've played with most of you all too, so I am quite sure it will give something interesting.

Verbatim, I'm happy to have the chance to play with you again. I've miss Ayden since he dissapear, and Sielwoodan too


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Excellent it looks like we are all here. I'll work on the IC thread now and have it up soon.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As for Black Sheep...Alix isn't exactly a Black Sheep--his father is trying to use him as a marketing ploy after all   Hopefully Trisha didn't talk about Alix too much, if she talked to Nathan much at all, that is




I was thinking her being saved by him could have happened roughly around the time Nathen was returning from his trading trip. Since both were good things for the Lidus, it was mentioned more along the lines of house gossip that Nathen would be able to hear. I doubt she would tell him face to face, but even as a bastard, he is still a Lidu.

Velmont: I have missed playing Ayden also and it seems I have found the niche I enjoy with priests. Hopefully I can turn Nathen into something other than an Ayden clone and still keep his char interesting. It will be good to get to play with both you and Manz again.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Velmont: I have missed playing Ayden also and it seems I have found the niche I enjoy with priests. Hopefully I can turn Nathen into something other than an Ayden clone and still keep his char interesting. It will be good to get to play with both you and Manz again.




Or a Cyrus' clone... another interesting character which I get fun of mastering.... by teh way, I just updated the thread... things are going well for him


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Or a Cyrus' clone... another interesting character which I get fun of mastering.... by teh way, I just updated the thread... things are going well for him




I know if I go over there now to check, I won't make it to bed without posting...so I will check in the morning. Can't wait to see what you have in store for a luckless priest and a blind mage..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Even if Jerrell is a Swashbuckler, I think with his high stats, he will become a nice tank, even if it is not as optimal as a figther, but the extra feat will help greatly. With a chain shirt and a small shield, he will become quite a good figther, and he will be able to shield bash with his two-weapon figthing or take teh Improved Buckler defence, which allow him to still use his buckler while figthing with two-weapon (in other word, -1 to attack in the off-hand to gain his buckler AC shield bonus, which can be more than 1 when enchanted...) I think I'll have plenty of time to see what will be better for him. After teh first few fight, I'll see where are my weakness.
> 
> But I'm pleased to see the team. First time I see so many none core class in a group I play. Only the cleric.
> 
> ...



 Oh, a sword-and-board Swashbuckler?  Wow, that's quite different than I usually see, I'll admit (most use that +Int to all attacks to optimise dual-wielded blades)

I hope you have PHII as a source then for the extremely-powerful feat that lets the shield bonus apply to Touch AC.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I was thinking her being saved by him could have happened roughly around the time Nathen was returning from his trading trip. Since both were good things for the Lidus, it was mentioned more along the lines of house gossip that Nathen would be able to hear. I doubt she would tell him face to face, but even as a bastard, he is still a Lidu.
> 
> Velmont: I have missed playing Ayden also and it seems I have found the niche I enjoy with priests. Hopefully I can turn Nathen into something other than an Ayden clone and still keep his char interesting. It will be good to get to play with both you and Manz again.



 Works for me


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2007)

Velmont, did you get my email?  Check the E1 thread in LEW.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, and there is a few interesting feats, I'll have a time to think about the style of swashbuckler I want. But I think it could make things interesting to have a light shield in his off-hand.

But I see the Agile Shield Bash, in teh PHII, allows to reduce "two-weapon" figthing penalty when figthing with a shield and a weapon... I thought Two-weapon Figthing could apply to a shield too, as you use your shield as a weapon. What do you think about that Erekose?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yes, and there is a few interesting feats, I'll have a time to think about the style of swashbuckler I want. But I think it could make things interesting to have a light shield in his off-hand.
> 
> But I see the Agile Shield Bash, in teh PHII, allows to reduce "two-weapon" figthing penalty when figthing with a shield and a weapon... I thought Two-weapon Figthing could apply to a shield too, as you use your shield as a weapon. What do you think about that Erekose?



 TWF definitely applies to sword/shield bash by RAW.  I suppose that means with both feats it would stack.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> TWF definitely applies to sword/shield bash by RAW.  I suppose that means with both feats it would stack.




Nope, as Agile Shield Bash tell it replace you standard penalty with two-weapon figthing, but I see one great things with it... you can use Agile Shield bash even with an heavy shield and get only -2/-2, instead of -4/-4 because of an heavy shield. But you won't have the chance to get a second or third attack, except if new feat are created to mimic the two-weapon feat progression.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Nope, as Agile Shield Bash tell it replace you standard penalty with two-weapon figthing, but I see one great things with it... you can use Agile Shield bash even with an heavy shield and get only -2/-2, instead of -4/-4 because of an heavy shield. But you won't have the chance to get a second or third attack, except if new feat are created to mimic the two-weapon feat progression.



 Wait a minute, though--Agile Shield Fighting replaces the normal penalties with -2/-2, then TWF reduces the penalties to -0/-0.  I'm not seeing how that wouldn't stack  (and it isn't _too_ unreasonable, really)


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll have a look at them later (I think I've got time LOL).  I don't think I'll manage the IC thread today. Look for it tomorrow definitely.


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 30, 2007)

What is a 'Quickling?'  And what does the 'ambidexterity' feat do?  I don't recall having seen that since 3E.

Velmont's swashbuckler doesn't have a good enough AC to be much of a meatshield,though he's clearly a good fighter.  I'm keeping the dragon disciple route open for Julian (who do you think his real father is, anyway?).  I may push him in more the pirate direction, rather than the social bard direction, as that's what the group seems to need more of at this point.

We do have a link to the Lidos.  Julian's best friend's parents were servants of the Lidos.  I'm thinking butler and maid, though I didn't specify in his background.  He recently had to visit them to tell them of their son's death.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

quickling faen and ambidexterity are from Arcana Evolved.  The quickling faen are a race similar perhaps to halflings, though they have different flavor to them.  Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting were kept as seperate feats in AE but the end result if you have both is -0/-0.  Ambidexterity is a talent, however, and can only be choosen at first level. I believe that Malarky choose it as Tereg's background feat.


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 30, 2007)

Manz: Schweet deal with having a tentative like to the Lidus. It is all part of my plan to have him slowly wrest control from his half-brothers and sisters through clerical might and blue collar support. Viva la resistance!!!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

Manzanita said:
			
		

> What is a 'Quickling?'  And what does the 'ambidexterity' feat do?  I don't recall having seen that since 3E.
> 
> Velmont's swashbuckler doesn't have a good enough AC to be much of a meatshield,though he's clearly a good fighter.  I'm keeping the dragon disciple route open for Julian (who do you think his real father is, anyway?).  I may push him in more the pirate direction, rather than the social bard direction, as that's what the group seems to need more of at this point.
> 
> We do have a link to the Lidos.  Julian's best friend's parents were servants of the Lidos.  I'm thinking butler and maid, though I didn't specify in his background.  He recently had to visit them to tell them of their son's death.



 That's not our only link to the Lidus 

Going Dragon Disciple could be pretty sweet, actually.  I agree with the assessment of our Swashbuckling friend's AC.  Heck, if not for Alix's relatively-crappy stats and thus low Con, Alix would almost be a better tank right now due to DR 1/cold iron, and that's pretty scary.  Still, I guess if we kill 'em fast, we don't need AC.  Still, there were several encounters in Shackled City with tons of guys where if we didn't have AoE from our Gnome (yay Colour Spray!) we would have been in trouble for the 'kill them before they attack' school of defense.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2007)

I disagree, Jerrell can have a nice AC, even if not optimize. Let's compare a possible Jerell at level 4 with a typical meatshield from a typical game...


```
Meatshield		Jerrell
Class	Figther			Swashbuckler
Level	4			4

Str	16			16
Dex	13			18
Con	16			16

Feat
	Exotic (Bastard)	Weapon Finesse
	Weap. Focus (Bastard)	Two-Weapon Figthing
	Wep. Spec. (Bastard)	Improved Unarmed Combat
	Power Attack		Improved Shield Bash
	Cleave			Shield Specialization (+1 shield bonus to AC)
	Improved Sunder		Agile Shield Bash
	Improved Cleave
	Dodge			

Equipement
	Heavy Shield		Spiked Heavy Shield
	Full Plate Armor	Chain Shirt
	Bastard Sword		Rapier

AC:	21 (22 vs 1 opponent)	21
Touch:	11 (12 vs 1 opponent)	14
Flat:	20			17

Full Attack:
Bastard: +8, 1d10+5		Rapier: +8 1d6+6 (or 1d6+3 vs people immune to critical)
	 Possible cleave	Shield bash: +8 1d6+6 (or 1d6+3 vs people immune to critical)
```

In this possibility, I assume that Agile Shield Bash and Two-Weapon Figthing would stack to allow to attack at +0/+0. Jerell is a bit behind the meatshield, but not very far. The figther have more option at hand, but Jerell have more mobility. 

I've been thinking about Agile Shield Bash, and I was thinking to compare it to Ambidexterity:

Two-weapon figthing only
+ Allow two-weapon figthing at -2/-2 with light weapons
+ Allow two-weapon figthing at -4/-4 with heavy weapons 

Ambidexterity:
+ Allow two-weapon figthing at +0/+0 with light weapons
+ Allow two-weapon figthing at -2/-2 with heavy weapons 
- Must be taken at 1st level

Agile Shield Bash
+ Allow two-weapon figthing at +0/+0 with light shield
+ Allow two-weapon figthing at +0/+0 with heavy shield
- Apply only to shields, not to weapons.

As a spiked heavy shield is still worst in offence than most light weapon (same damage but worst critical), I think it balance quite good, but that would be to Erekose to determine.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 30, 2007)

I forgot about the fact that AE feats were allowed--I think that in this game more than any other (since he is allowing the Arcana Evolved feat that does the same thing for better off-hand weapons), there's no reason not to allow the +0/+0 for the shield.

As to AC, it's not bad, I guess--definitely better than the AC of any of the characters in my Face-to-Face group.  Of course, my Archivist had 24 AC at level 4 without any feats into it, and she was just a sideline buffer (and scarily, she _still_ took hits--stupid Triel).


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

IC posted - In Character thread


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Agile Shield bash + Two Weapon Fighting stacks


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> IC posted - In Character thread



 Yay!  Replied 

Let me know if you'd rather I not try to jump on connections and such (as I did in the post).  In my experience as a GM, I love it when the players wind up getting connected with NPCs (then I can kill them and make the PCs sad--bwahahahaha!) and I'm often doing the same thing I just did in reverse (in my recent FtF game, I had the guard captain know the sketchy Bard from when they were children, for instance, which also admittedly saved him from jail time)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Bah, you Lidus and your spending money for a Noble's Outfit   You know that according to the SRD, if you don't also have at least 100 gp worth of jewelry to go with the noble's outfit, you'll just look like an out-of-place commoner


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, you Lidus and your spending money for a Noble's Outfit   You know that according to the SRD, if you don't also have at least 100 gp worth of jewelry to go with the noble's outfit, you'll just look like an out-of-place commoner




And as soon as I get the 100gp to fix up the bling, I will add that in. I just figured I am representing my god for the first time and better make the best of it..


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

Upon further review, aka seeing a Noble outfit was 75gp, I will just spruce up my old threads and do the inquiry on the family business. 

Also added in my dice results into my sblock.


----------



## stonegod (Jan 31, 2007)

Noble outfits! Phah! Back I my day, we do be goin' in our battered skivvies and we like it! As did thar ladies, har!


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Noble outfits! Phah! Back I my day, we do be goin' in our battered skivvies and we like it! As did thar ladies, har!



 Well, Alix has a Courtier's Outfit, so he'll probably be the best dressed--well hopefully anyway   We'll see how well his silver tongue can get him with his new heiress friend.  The right clothes, the right words, and the right knowledge will get you far, at least in Alix's mind.


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

Skivvies eh? I heard this vile rumour about a hapless Tenebrynn getting down to his skivvies in an ill advised adventure? 

Tereg doesn't have much  for banquet clothing, so he'll probably be mistaken for the help, heh.

Hey, btw, would Tereg know any interesting dirt about your chars - two of you are nobility so..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

You'd probably know more about Nathan--he's from a bigger family.

As to Tenebrynn--what can I say:  I thought KO2 _really_ wanted him to die, and I even posted that Tenebrynn was dead, but as I was posting it, KO2 edited to do the thing I suggested that would save him


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> quickling faen and ambidexterity are from Arcana Evolved.  The quickling faen are a race similar perhaps to halflings, though they have different flavor to them.  Ambidexterity and Two-Weapon Fighting were kept as seperate feats in AE but the end result if you have both is -0/-0.  Ambidexterity is a talent, however, and can only be choosen at first level. I believe that Malarky choose it as Tereg's background feat.




Yup, what erekose said. Tereg is about.. what, 3 feet? So what he lacks in.. er. stature, he makes up in ambidexterity, panache and sheer bravado.


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You'd probably know more about Nathan--he's from a bigger family.
> 
> As to Tenebrynn--what can I say:  I thought KO2 _really_ wanted him to die, and I even posted that Tenebrynn was dead, but as I was posting it, KO2 edited to do the thing I suggested that would save him





*L* I think this is the second near death? I was thinking of something about loincloths and ambushing hobgoblins for clothes?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Malarky said:
			
		

> *L* I think this is the second near death? I was thinking of something about loincloths and ambushing hobgoblins for clothes?



 This was just today actually.  Tenebrynn was at -9 and Ashnar was going to try a Heal check that was going to fail, rather than withdraw a wand


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Malarky said:
			
		

> Skivvies eh? I heard this vile rumour about a hapless Tenebrynn getting down to his skivvies in an ill advised adventure?
> 
> Tereg doesn't have much  for banquet clothing, so he'll probably be mistaken for the help, heh.
> 
> Hey, btw, would Tereg know any interesting dirt about your chars - two of you are nobility so..




I have no idea what you are talking about... Manz and Velmont shhh! LOL


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

Just for that Erekose I am totally drawing him in a loincloth now.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Malarky said:
			
		

> *L* I think this is the second near death? I was thinking of something about loincloths and ambushing hobgoblins for clothes?




Second? I wish, haha.  There was what the thieve's guild, the sahuagin invasion, the dragon, the race at the docks, the ethereal marauder things, and now this. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few too.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Second? I wish, haha.  There was what the thieve's guild, the sahuagin invasion, the dragon, the race at the docks, the ethereal marauder things, and now this. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few too.



 As a 10 Con Wizard, it seems that Lady Luck is on his side just to be alive.  But Almayce is the one with the real stones in LEW--8 Con Cleric/Wizard.  I am shocked he's lived this long; smart enemies usually try to kill the healer first, after all.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well at least Almayce is not trying to get the rest of his party killed...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Well at least Almayce is not trying to get the rest of his party killed...



 Wait, when was _that_?  Not in Crux that I remember.  You guys may have let a scout go report and waited around for over an hour, but you haven't been actively trying to kill each other


----------



## Erekose13 (Jan 31, 2007)

No not in Tenebrynn's party, in Eternity's (and Almayce's).


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> No not in Tenebrynn's party, in Eternity's (and Almayce's).



 Ah yes--Michael


----------



## Manzanita (Jan 31, 2007)

I have a theory about Malarky...

As for Tenebrynn, he wasn't complaining about being naked in a dungeon with a bunch of hairy guys (at least one hairy guy.)  No.  That was only the halfling complaining.  I think the rest of them like it!


----------



## Malarky (Jan 31, 2007)

So its not that he has a deathwish, even with a 10 CON??? Man, how has he even lived this long?

Manzanita- Theory, you say?  That I love tormenting characters when I find out they're having skivvies parties?


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Second? I wish, haha.  There was what the thieve's guild, the sahuagin invasion, the dragon, the race at the docks, the ethereal marauder things, and now this. I'm sure I'm forgetting a few too.




Yes, the bandit camp, where you were the only unconscious character


----------



## Velmont (Jan 31, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Wait, when was _that_?  Not in Crux that I remember.  You guys may have let a scout go report and waited around for over an hour, but you haven't been actively trying to kill each other




At first sight, that scout seems to bounded soul to that cursed tower. Rinaldo always hate to attack innocent, it was in his nature... I should have learn from some lesson... like that Frump


----------



## Verbatim (Jan 31, 2007)

E13: I know you have granted us access to two other non-core books, so I would like to ask if I can make my first one Dragon #349. It is the one where they go into a great deal about bows and crossbows, and I would like to be able to buy a steel crossbow when I get the funds. It is basically a light crossbow that can double as a light mace as well, and since my deity's chosen weapon is the crossbow, I thought it fight in quite nicely.

I hate losing access to either Complete Divine or Stormwreck, but I like the concept of him getting one of those too much to pass on the chance.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jan 31, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> At first sight, that scout seems to bounded soul to that cursed tower. Rinaldo always hate to attack innocent, it was in his nature... I should have learn from some lesson... like that Frump



 You probably wouldn't have killed the scout anyway (and she wasn't technically a scout, though she reported on you guys anyway), so don't worry about that--I don't think Rinaldo's good nature inconvenienced you guys (if anything, you got some extra info from the creative rhyming).  What I would be worried about is sitting around for an hour in a dungeon with sentient inhabitants.  As a PC, I would have never allowed my party to do that unless we had run out of other options for exploration (which is why I asked several times to make sure you guys were really doing that) unless I knew for sure I was in one of those simplistic First-Edition-esque games where the three hobgoblins in Room A wait inside Room A indefinitely for the PCs to open the door and then attack.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2007)

My two books are pretty simple: Complete Warrior (Hard to be a swashbuckler without it...) and Player's Handbook II (Too much interesting shield feats)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow..outside of combat, I think this is the fastest I have ever seen a next round of IC posts come out that were longer than simple one sentence posts. This is going to be a fun game..

[sblock=Velmont]Man..Cyrus just isn't going to catch a break anytime soon is he. I love it...[/sblock]


----------



## Velmont (Feb 1, 2007)

Yupe, it seems we have a nice bunch of players here... 

Just a note, I'll be away from any computers from Friday morning to Monday night (well, not exactly, but I cannot post during job hours....) because I am going to Toronto to gives some dance shows  That mean I won't be able to reply during the week-end.

Verbatim: Sure, you can have a break, it all depend on you, but I won't give the way easy that fast...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2007)

Velmont: No worries...I knew the road for Cyrus wouldn't be an easy one when I designed him. Just don't think that his speeches mean he isn't ready if things go south..


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> At first sight, that scout seems to bounded soul to that cursed tower. Rinaldo always hate to attack innocent, it was in his nature... I should have learn from some lesson... like that Frump




And Rinaldo wasn't even there for Irene's betray and Jezibel's escape either.  That one would've coloured his view of people for a long time.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> E13: I know you have granted us access to two other non-core books, so I would like to ask if I can make my first one Dragon #349. It is the one where they go into a great deal about bows and crossbows, and I would like to be able to buy a steel crossbow when I get the funds. It is basically a light crossbow that can double as a light mace as well, and since my deity's chosen weapon is the crossbow, I thought it fight in quite nicely.
> 
> I hate losing access to either Complete Divine or Stormwreck, but I like the concept of him getting one of those too much to pass on the chance.




As we get into it I was going to ask each person to list their two sources. You don't have to choose yet as its possible I'd add some to the list when/if I get them like Comp. Scoundrel.    Dragon 349 is fine to add as a source.  There might even be some interesting stuff in the Savage Tidings article, I can't remember. Nah just looked nothing for established characters.  Though hopefully you don't have your eye on all that Dagon stuff. Let me know if you do


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 1, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Yupe, it seems we have a nice bunch of players here...
> 
> Just a note, I'll be away from any computers from Friday morning to Monday night (well, not exactly, but I cannot post during job hours....) because I am going to Toronto to gives some dance shows  That mean I won't be able to reply during the week-end.
> 
> Verbatim: Sure, you can have a break, it all depend on you, but I won't give the way easy that fast...




Yeah your telling me. I'll try to get in at the very least one post per day, can't promise more than that in the format I'm trying to work with.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 1, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> As we get into it I was going to ask each person to list their two sources. You don't have to choose yet as its possible I'd add some to the list when/if I get them like Comp. Scoundrel.    Dragon 349 is fine to add as a source.  There might even be some interesting stuff in the Savage Tidings article, I can't remember. Nah just looked nothing for established characters.  Though hopefully you don't have your eye on all that Dagon stuff. Let me know if you do




I do have the subscription to Dragon, not Dungeon anymore, and I skim through the articles when I first get the mag to see what they throw in. That is why when I saw the big article on bows and crossbows I wanted to ask if I could add it. Then I went back and reviewed the Spell Compendium and now I am wondering if losing access to all those good cleric spells is worth it just to get to have one weapon.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 1, 2007)

Books ye say.. hm. I think the only one I really used was the Complete Adventurer. Is it alright to hold off for the second source to use something down the line?

and... yeah, I probably won' t be able to post more than once a day, tempting as that is. Work and all, I should be good.

oh hey, and Manzanita? Right on the money! Observant little apple!  Looking forward to adventuring with this group.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I do have the subscription to Dragon, not Dungeon anymore, and I skim through the articles when I first get the mag to see what they throw in. That is why when I saw the big article on bows and crossbows I wanted to ask if I could add it. Then I went back and reviewed the Spell Compendium and now I am wondering if losing access to all those good cleric spells is worth it just to get to have one weapon.




Up to you. With the really generous feats I'm going to stick to my two alternate sources to cut down on possible abuse and issues that might crop up.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 2, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Up to you. With the really generous feats I'm going to stick to my two alternate sources to cut down on possible abuse and issues that might crop up.




Yeah....I think I will wait until I can enchant a crossbow to function like a shifting weapon, a little polymorph here and a splash of extra there and the same effect can be held while still following along the PHB guidelines.

This will keep me having access to the SC and Complete Divine.

As giving up so much just for a light mace seems a bit silly of me..


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 7, 2007)

All: Sorry for not being more active thus far, but this trip to Texas has been more work than I had thought it would be. The training reports eat up huge chunks of my evening and then I am just brain fried.

E13: Could you ghost me until Sat when I get back to DC and return to a normal schedule? Thanks and I do apologize for the last minute grenade.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 8, 2007)

I havn't been that active the last day either. ANyway, what matter, it is not teh quantity, it is the quality of the posts.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 11, 2007)

Malarky: I don't think we have been given access into the house yet, I was just giving Rivers a chance to knock first and be seen first by whomever would take us in. So if you wanted to say hello, there is still time I am sure..

Or you could be hanging back waiting as you put, just didn't want you to think we were trying to be social snobs.


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry my posts have been a little lacking lately.  Work has been hectic and my wife is getting a new home business off the ground.  I'll be keeping at it though cause I just can't get enough.  

PS.  How dare you tempt me with another Spelljamming game RA!  I'll have to give it a pass though seeing how many people you've got interested.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 13, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Malarky: I don't think we have been given access into the house yet, I was just giving Rivers a chance to knock first and be seen first by whomever would take us in. So if you wanted to say hello, there is still time I am sure..
> 
> Or you could be hanging back waiting as you put, just didn't want you to think we were trying to be social snobs.




Heh, always  good to know. Tereg tries to be a social butterfly, so I'm relieved to hear that! 


Ooogh so braindead. Have an article deadline  coming up, so I may be a little lackluster over the next week or so. I'll be around so we don't fall behind... 


Braaaains... someone feed me brains?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

Snagged by a typo..now I wonder if I should edit the post like I was going to..*L*

What a way to make a meeting...*Sigh*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Snagged by a typo..now I wonder if I should edit the post like I was going to..*L*
> 
> What a way to make a meeting...*Sigh*



 You did it twice consecutively, so I thought maybe it was on purpose to test us or something


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You did it twice consecutively, so I thought maybe it was on purpose to test us or something




Nah..just me rushing to get a post up and to get the introductions out between a "real" noble and the black sheep noble.

So the question now is, how much do they know of the other?

IE..would Nathan know of any of the rumors, or would his learning "abroad" have kept him from hearing those.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 20, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Nah..just me rushing to get a post up and to get the introductions out between a "real" noble and the black sheep noble.
> 
> So the question now is, how much do they know of the other?
> 
> IE..would Nathan know of any of the rumors, or would his learning "abroad" have kept him from hearing those.



 He may have heard of Alix's local social popularity, but the rumours were mostly confined to their graduating class, when they were blown out of proportion, lending him an air of mystery and danger--he was that one guy who was so famous that everyone was always chatting about him.  Now that they are out of the Academy and not together in that setting, that has died down to a minimal level.  Only former classmates would remember about that, but it wouldn't be too hard to Gather Info if anyone searched around town among nobles after Alix.

I'm assuming Alix wouldn't know Nathan with Knowledge: Nobility?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 20, 2007)

It is public knowledge that Nathan is a bastard, or at least I have considered it being that way. One of those open secrets that everyone knows about, but have the _graces_ not to mention when they know it might not be the right time.

Hence why he was originally sent to learn the basics of sea faring, as his brothers and sisters convinced their father it was in Nathan's best interests to be family via distance. Bowing to the wishes of his family, the Patron Lidu agreed and that is Nathan's life as he knows/guesses it.

Is that good with you E13?


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah thats fine by me. Any thing to do with your backgrounds and how much is known to the other characters I'll leave up to you.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Yeah thats fine by me. Any thing to do with your backgrounds and how much is known to the other characters I'll leave up to you.




All: I am thinking with a DC 10 check on Know (Nobility or Local) that the knowledge of Nathan being the bastard son of the Elder Lidu should be about right.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

Hmm...I guess Alix actually did know Nathan then, despite the typoed name--he automatically succeeds at such a check


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 22, 2007)

Edited in Alix's knowledge


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 23, 2007)

It is all good...it could be a simple case of putting two and two together as the night goes on.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 23, 2007)

I had him remember it in his thoughts in the first post after the Lido


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 23, 2007)

Ahh..but after fixing the typo, it makes his post have the typo..

For a little while, I thought about going with the altered naming convention ala Martin's books for dealing with his last name. Snow for Stark,  etc, but couldn't think of a general naming convention that I liked.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2007)

Nobility isn't something that matter Jerrell much, but as you've been sent on a ship, he might have heard about it at teh drunken dolphin... but it's not like a bastard would change something in teh eyes of an orphan... at least, you know your parent.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Nobility isn't something that matter Jerrell much, but as you've been sent on a ship, he might have heard about it at teh drunken dolphin... but it's not like a bastard would change something in teh eyes of an orphan... at least, you know your parent.




True enough, I think once things get rolling it will all play out just fine. The interesting thing will be a true noble's opinion of working with a lesser guy, but it might all be for naught if it never does becomes an issue.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> True enough, I think once things get rolling it will all play out just fine. The interesting thing will be a true noble's opinion of working with a lesser guy, but it might all be for naught if it never does becomes an issue.



 As long as they don't do any of that "He's a noble, so we could be, like, totally cool and anti-establishment rebels if we treated him badly for no reason" stuff, which nobody has done yet, Alix is cool with the common man


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> As long as they don't do any of that "He's a noble, so we could be, like, totally cool and anti-establishment rebels if we treated him badly for no reason" stuff, which nobody has done yet, Alix is cool with the common man




I think any thoughts like that would disappear the moment that Alix unleashes his first eldritch blast in their presence.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 24, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I think any thoughts like that would disappear the moment that Alix unleashes his first eldritch blast in their presence.



 He's hoping that moment will be later, rather than sooner


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2007)

Yeah...I think with our group that fighting will be the exception to the rule rather than the norm.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 24, 2007)

Come on, a little fight is what Jerrell have been made for... he'll just need to see the coming fight are a bit more dangerous than a bar fight, so he equip himself.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 24, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Come on, a little fight is what Jerrell have been made for... he'll just need to see the coming fight are a bit more dangerous than a bar fight, so he equip himself.




Well...the ad did say there will be devils and dinos, so I think you will get plenty of fights..


----------



## Velmont (Feb 25, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Well...the ad did say there will be devils and dinos, so I think you will get plenty of fights..




Devils, too small. If teh dinos are the size of a whale, Jerrell will consider them, but if there si nothing bigger, I think he will go back on his ship


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 25, 2007)

Hmm..all I am thinking of is what the market to start a dino trade would be...make our own version of Dinotopia..


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

And so it begins...NG mindset vs CN mindset..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And so it begins...NG mindset vs CN mindset..



 Heh, I think it may even just be Alix and Nathan's nuances and personalities--I could see a Neutral Good character taking Alix's stance or a Chaotic Neutral Nathan's   Still, should be interesting.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

I am just playing Nathan based of what he knows...1) Harbor master is old and no heirs wanting to step up, so it would be bad business for him to take to burning ships. 2) The dispute, as he doesn't know what it is, could be a matter of business and as the Merchant's Friend is his god, he would favor the business side first. 3) Nathan isn't comfortable around nobles to begin with, so his hackles get raised by them doing what they do best, seek to control things. Since he was invited there as a guest, he sees it as his place to make sure she remains in control, especially if there might be donations and offers to the Church coming his way..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I am just playing Nathan based of what he knows...1) Harbor master is old and no heirs wanting to step up, so it would be bad business for him to take to burning ships. 2) The dispute, as he doesn't know what it is, could be a matter of business and as the Merchant's Friend is his god, he would favor the business side first. 3) Nathan isn't comfortable around nobles to begin with, so his hackles get raised by them doing what they do best, seek to control things. Since he was invited there as a guest, he sees it as his place to make sure she remains in control, especially if there might be donations and offers to the Church coming his way..



 Hmm, but don't you think the party will get more money with a party member in control?  Does the Merchant's Friend support messing up negotiations?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmm, but don't you think the party will get more money with a party member in control?  Does the Merchant's Friend support messing up negotiations?




Down the road perhaps, but right now all he knows is the offer came from her and not Alix..


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

I can only tell this:

Two kids...


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

I promise I was sitting down before you yelled at me Dad..so yanno..just yell at the other guy...cause uh..he started it and stuff.. 

And in our defense...we never _technically_ really argued, we very politely discussed our two points with fake smiles and overly patronizing politeness...


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

You tried to have the last word, but I am quite sure Alix is not the type to let the last word to his opponent, so that would have continue if father wouldn't have stop it. Next time, you'll know


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> You tried to have the last word, but I am quite sure Alix is not the type to let the last word to his opponent, so that would have continue if father wouldn't have stop it. Next time, you'll know



 No--Alix was fine with that for Nathan.  _You_ on the other hand, have pissed Alix off greatly.  If you had stabbed him in the back in a dark alley, he wouldn't be this enraged.  Good day, sir


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> You tried to have the last word, but I am quite sure Alix is not the type to let the last word to his opponent, so that would have continue if father wouldn't have stop it. Next time, you'll know




I honestly wanted to let him have the last word, but I had to respond just to be able to sit down and shut up, without losing all face of course..


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Ah man...now only Manz and Tereg is going to get offered a job...*L*


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I honestly wanted to let him have the last word, but I had to respond just to be able to sit down and shut up, without losing all face of course..



 I have a feeling this all could have been avoided if everyone had just let Erekose have Lavinia respond to Alix without us being able to post a time spike with like ten minutes of discussion where she can't get a word in edgewise--realistically, she would have probably spoken just after Alix, giving him the lead-in he wanted...one of the weaknesses of PbP--you can't stop people from posting interjections until the post is already finished and if the GM isn't fast, you can get some weird results.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Ah man...now only Manz and Tereg is going to get offered a job...*L*



 Eh, Alix should be fine with +13 Diplomacy, and he's decided to bring Nathan with him out of the mire.  He would be most pleased if Jerrell didn't receive a job offer, though.

But...I don't know if I like having this sort of tension--think we could work out a retcon so that Lavinia can talk without all this hubbub?


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, but Nathan answer and Alix replies and Nathan adds something as he didn't wanted to lose face and Jerrell lost patience (hey, I needed to show he was clumsy in such environment)... shits happen.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eh, Alix should be fine with +13 Diplomacy, and he's decided to bring Nathan with him out of the mire.  He would be most pleased if Jerrell didn't receive a job offer, though.




Yeah..but all metagame included, if he doesn't get a job...who is going to be offered as the meat snack, er shield, to the dino?


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Eh, Alix should be fine with +13 Diplomacy, and he's decided to bring Nathan with him out of the mire.  He would be most pleased if Jerrell didn't receive a job offer, though.
> 
> But...I don't know if I like having this sort of tension--think we could work out a retcon so that Lavinia can talk without all this hubbub?




Either we roll if E13 wants, or we can retcon..I am easy either way. I liked the interplay, even with the outburst, but whatever makes the flow better I am fine with..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Yeah..but all metagame included, if he doesn't get a job...who is going to be offered as the meat snack, er shield, to the dino?



 I don't _want_ my character to want his character dead, though, you know?  And right now, if Lavinia stabbed Jerrell to death, Alix would bring her the handkerchief to wipe off the blood (his Chaotic Neutral alignment with Good tendencies is best represented by the fact that he is kind to his friends and to faceless strangers, and he'll usually help when help is needed, but once you cross him and become an enemy, he's ruthless).


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

LOL   

Diplomacy roll of 21 with a +1...


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Either we roll if E13 wants, or we can retcon..I am easy either way. I liked the interplay, even with the outburst, but whatever makes the flow better I am fine with..



 It definitely has elements of comedy to it--it's almost like a scene in the dark corner of a tavern where two power players (Alix and Lavinia) play a shadow game of manipulation while a canny third (our faen friend) looks on....and then, random outbursts from the blithely unaware guy interrupt it


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> LOL
> 
> Diplomacy roll of 21 with a +1...



 I still beat you though--rolled 11   Would have won taking 10   Both of those are rather high, though--I'd imagine both parties come off looking blameless (and Nathan comes along for the ride because Alix wanted to cover him)


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

I can hear the Days of Our Lives music playing now guys..or the theme song from MTVs Real World STAP...the two "noble" people just got their proverbial pud kicked in the dirt and the uncouth sailor looked like the daisy. 

Nobody ever said being lvl 1 heroes was gonna be easy..

And RA I do track what you are saying about right now Alix thinking Jerrell would make some fine fish bait, but it will make interesting interplay between the two of you to resolve it. Luckily I hear there is a priest in the house to keep you guys healed up until it happens. Just don't forget to tip...


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

While its amusing to play noble games it kinda puts me in a hard position where that was not at all what she was expecting when she was trying to  offer you a job. Oh and the bit about her parents was enough to set her off as much as you have been by Jerrel.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> While its amusing to play noble games it kinda puts me in a hard position where that was not at all what she was expecting when she was trying to  offer you a job. Oh and the bit about her parents was enough to set her off as much as you have been by Jerrel.



 Which wouldn't have had to be mentioned if not for Nathan, :sigh:  Oh, I sent a PM.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

I will do my best to make sure that I put RP stuff in non-discussion with NPC scenes in the future to avoid future scene busters, but the desire to write with good writers has always been a weakness of mine.

I did volunteer for the retcon though, so that is always an option should E13 want to run with it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

I just hope the entire hook wasn't screwed


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

I don't think so, but it will put a little spice in it I think.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I just hope the entire hook wasn't screwed




See the above edit...*points to the previous post*


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

Okay we need to stop a moment and figure this out.  Alix's attitude has been very patronizing from the very first reply he made.  Things snowballed from there to me and I think we need to pause for a second. (and I need to catch up with reading all these ooc and PMs)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> See the above edit...*points to the previous post*



 No worries!  It's pretty much all my fault--I don't have +13 Diplomacy in real life, so while I was able to come up with a perfect opener over the course of last week, I pretty much screwed up the next two that I had to write on the spot.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> No worries!  It's pretty much all my fault--I don't have +13 Diplomacy in real life, so while I was able to come up with a perfect opener over the course of last week, I pretty much screwed up the next two that I had to write on the spot.




Oh damn I understand you... I really don't have the +20 of Rinaldo and sometimes, it take me an hour to write down a good speech.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Okay we need to stop a moment and figure this out.  Alix's attitude has been very patronizing from the very first reply he made.  Things snowballed from there to me and I think we need to pause for a second. (and I need to catch up with reading all these ooc and PMs)



 Aye, his replies were patronising because he got upset when the other PCs started interrupting when he was talking to Lavinia, and I'm not as good at writing diplomatically as Alix would be at saying it.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

For me, I just roleplay Jerrell, clumsy in such situation, but knows the very basic, like when a lady ask to sit down, I give a quick comment when I sit but no more. But as Alix and Nathan haven't done that, it confused him, so he overreact.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

And for my part in the blunder, well it was as I said earlier. Nathan felt he had to defend her from Alix's initial statement, even if she didn't need it, and by the time he realized he couldn't spar with Alix in noble smiley speak, Master Rivers had his flare up. I thought about adding something else in, but realized RA was right when he mentioned the time spike and now what is done is done.

I don't think we have killed the hook, but I do think we may all have to play the "Let's start over shall we?" and try to play nicer the second go round now that she has forced us to settle down and be a bit more silent.

Personally, I think Alix would like a challenge and the steel she just showed might impress him more than tick him off. Afterall, she isn't a mooning fawn like Trisha and the others..


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And for my part in the blunder, well it was as I said earlier. Nathan felt he had to defend her from Alix's initial statement, even if she didn't need it, and by the time he realized he couldn't spar with Alix in noble smiley speak, Master Rivers had his flare up. I thought about adding something else in, but realized RA was right when he mentioned the time spike and now what is done is done.
> 
> I don't think we have killed the hook, but I do think we may all have to play the "Let's start over shall we?" and try to play nicer the second go round now that she has forced us to settle down and be a bit more silent.
> 
> Personally, I think Alix would like a challenge and the steel she just showed might impress him more than tick him off. Afterall, she isn't a mooning fawn like Trisha and the others..



 No, the way she phrased it, Alix now has no choice but to say No without losing far more face than it could be possibly worth it to him to stay, and she would know that--it was a dismissal.

And I think you have Trisha confused with every-girl-other-than-Trisha


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

I apologize up front if I'm too much the railroading dm, but this has quickly gotten out of hand for me.  Retconning will probably be the best solution but I'd like to explain myself first.  I am even having trouble writting this reply.  

I understand that everyone wants to get into their characters as much as possible and I definitely don't want to break the verissimilitude of the game. (Please note that I am by no means pointing at players as you know I enjoy rping with all of you ~ largely the reason the 5 of you were chosen).  The three characters who have started arguing and are now coming to a position where they wont work together sets us up with a very poor start to a game that will hopefully last a year or significantly longer.

I do not have a problem with the tactic that Alix started with, as Lavinia had answers to put him in his place without demanding he leave.  Its easy, I didn't give any character the full picture of what is happening, its part of the game. But not now.  The things said in reply to some of the other character's posts leave her with a very low opinion of Alix and Nathan (Jerrel was coming to her defense and she actually appreciated it).

The other problem that I have is that the three characters are at each other's throats. What I meant by not rolling PVP rolls is that I don't want a die roll to tell you how you need to react to one another. Just as a fist from Jerrel would dictate that Alix is knocked unconscious, a counter diplomacy check from Alix would dictate how Jerrel had to play.  Against NPCs and Monsters, such rolls exist to provide your characters with ways to influence NPCs. I don't like to apply such rules to PCs.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 27, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I apologize up front if I'm too much the railroading dm, but this has quickly gotten out of hand for me.  Retconning will probably be the best solution but I'd like to explain myself first.  I am even having trouble writting this reply.
> 
> I understand that everyone wants to get into their characters as much as possible and I definitely don't want to break the verissimilitude of the game. (Please note that I am by no means pointing at players as you know I enjoy rping with all of you ~ largely the reason the 5 of you were chosen).  The three characters who have started arguing and are now coming to a position where they wont work together sets us up with a very poor start to a game that will hopefully last a year or significantly longer.
> 
> ...



 I'm cool with whatever you decide.

As for the PvP aspect, now I understand what you mean--I think you confused what Velmont and I wanted to do--I totally agree with you that Alix shouldn't be able to Diplomacy Jerrell into acting how Alix wants--I had meant to do an opposed Diplomacy check to see which of us looked bad in front of Lavinia (it's the option where you make an opposed roll to influence a third party)


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm heading to bed now, tired after a Monday and a sick little guy. I think it best to pause, let this absorb, and come back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 27, 2007)

As I know I won't have time/ability to say anything while I am at work on this, pull back as far as needed as it was my questioning RA's motives IC that caused the scene to explode, and I don't want to be the silver bullet to the game's starting. 

I will definately be more patient in the future and the retcon will allow Nathan to do what I had intended for him to do from the onset, come in as a priest and not a Lidu leaving the games of nobles to those who should be playing them.


----------



## Velmont (Feb 27, 2007)

Telling that Jerrell would have a grudge or anything against Alix and Nathan would be false. Jerrell is a bit naive and that make him to forgive very quickly. For now, he only see Alix and Nathan as some direscpectfull person. not us to be in teh presence fo a lady, it might be normal for them and if it happen again and again, he will probably prefer take the lead in the social situation    ... only if they continue to be so abrupt with people.

For now, it is a small incident and he has see a lot worst on his ship and if he would have to start to have a grudge against anything who do something stupid, it would be a hard life, as you have to see that person every day when sailing. So no harm have been done in Jerrell's point of view and he hope to hear the lady's request.


----------



## Malarky (Feb 27, 2007)

I"m all for retcon, personally. Doesn't seem a very auspicious start for a party that's meant to act as a team to some degree, after all.  IMO the whole mess was just not very constructive - every adventure has hooks, and its up to the DM  to guide it along to some degree.  Jumping in and hijacking it causes, as my kid's hero Sir Topham Hatt would say, "confusion and delay!"

From Tereg's PoV Alix offended the house he very loyally serves, they all made a terrible impression on their prospective employer ... and well, dragging the death of her parents was poor form.  Then again, Tereg in general has a rather poor impression of most nobles . It did, however, flatly make him not want to follow the man anywhere -- and I daresay so far Alix has exhibited some good leadership choices, even in the scant few minutes they've all been together.



I think we have an incredible group of characters and players, and this should be a fun campaign.   I daresay  that Nathan and Alix will find plenty of opportunities to exercise their wit and for all involved it'll make for interesting and challenging chars.


----------



## Verbatim (Feb 28, 2007)

So it is looking like a retcon is in our near future, I guess now we just need to know if the cut off is the moment RA spoke, allowing Lavinia to answer his statement while the rest of us take our seats.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> So it is looking like a retcon is in our near future, I guess now we just need to know if the cut off is the moment RA spoke, allowing Lavinia to answer his statement while the rest of us take our seats.



 That works for me!


----------



## Erekose13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Okay all, I've decided to go ahead with the retcon. I hope that you don't all feel like I'm trying to manipulate the game to suit my story.  If that is the case please let me know here, in PM, or email. I don't want to offend anyone with this.

I am going to reply to Alix's introduction to Lavinia. I'll take it from the post just after that (Julian complimenting Lavinia) and ignore the posts between then and my rather abrupt speech.  Nathan's reply will not count and he can feel free to interject after Lavinia has replied.  Look forward to a new post today and hopefully some renewed vigor to the game 

Thank you all for understanding.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Feb 28, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Okay all, I've decided to go ahead with the retcon. I hope that you don't all feel like I'm trying to manipulate the game to suit my story.  If that is the case please let me know here, in PM, or email. I don't want to offend anyone with this.
> 
> I am going to reply to Alix's introduction to Lavinia. I'll take it from the post just after that (Julian complimenting Lavinia) and ignore the posts between then and my rather abrupt speech.  Nathan's reply will not count and he can feel free to interject after Lavinia has replied.  Look forward to a new post today and hopefully some renewed vigor to the game
> 
> Thank you all for understanding.



 Personally, I'm not offended in the slightest--if anything, you're trying to help smooth things over where we, the players, made a tear in the plot--and I'm sure we understand how delicate these things are at the very beginning edges.  Better GMs than I have had to make minor retcons before, and I know I've done them plenty of times too--it's the nature of the medium that disconnects in time and/or perception can occur and ramify far longer before they can be stopped.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 1, 2007)

Second what RA said and have snipped the excess posts. If any of you guys know a mod, feel free to have them come in and trim them up all the way to remove them, so it looks smooth and polished.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 1, 2007)

should I know where Castle Teraknian is?  Is it on the isle of dread?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 1, 2007)

Castle Teraknian is in Sassarine, near the noble district on an island of its own. I'll double check the info I have on it and post known info and a Know (nobility and/or local).


----------



## Velmont (Mar 1, 2007)

What Jerrell knows about the harbormaster, Vark and the Blue Nixie? As a guy who lives in the Azur district, he most likely had a chance to learn something about all that... now, can he remember anything, that's another thing.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 9, 2007)

Rystil, we've already had to retcon this once.  I would prefer that you keep Alix's thoughts to himself.  He's constantly insulting and belittling the other characters.  I don't think this does any good for the team, or for the players.  He's clearly a jerk, but if the other characters must know this, then let them base this only on his words and actions, not his thoughts.  If you simply must post his thoughts, please do so in sblocks, as I, for one, am not interested in reading them.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

I wouldn't call Alix a jerk--he's loyal to his friends and generally respectful of worthy adversaries.  He does have a pet peeve of when associates of his make him look bad by association.

As for thoughts, I thought that the general style was to post them in italic single-quotes?  I know Velmont does this too with Jerrell, for instance, and it's interesting for me as a player to read them to see where the character is coming from.  

In any case, at least from my end, I don't think we're even close to another faux pas like the first time (that was bad timing and escalation due to multiple characters acting simultaneously).

I'm hoping and expecting we'll all work together well smoothly as a team soon--once the characters know each other, it should be easier.  In that way, we suffer slightly from acting now without being able to brainstorm a plan together, and we're also in a somewhat tacit first-impression situation where Alix doesn't want to make any of the others look bad, so if he disagrees or thinks that a course of action is poor, he has to keep it in his head unless something is so catastrophic that he must intervene.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2007)

Rystil-- I just don't really like you assuming what -my- character will do. Period. I understand that Alix is a bit of an arrogant jerk, but when in play you simply assume we follow along you're not really letting me respond, or really react. My char is still my char, not really an NPC, y'know?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2007)

Annnd,,, that was fromme, MAlarky. DAmn, I don't know how to log off Erekose and log in in this flipping computer.. >.<


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 10, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Rystil-- I just don't really like you assuming what -my- character will do. Period. I understand that Alix is a bit of an arrogant jerk, but when in play you simply assume we follow along you're not really letting me respond, or really react. My char is still my char, not really an NPC, y'know?



 Oh, no problem and that one is _absolutely_ my bad.  I honestly did think that it was what your post said.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 10, 2007)

Okay all, by now I think many of you know or have guessed that Malarky is my wife. The couple of posts above were from her offering her opinion on the big speech from RA.  

From my position, things have not derailed at all. A little faux pas that I think RA has apologized for regarding moving people on an assumption to another room.  With any PBP environment there will always be cases where people wanted to stick something in before movement took them off scene but posters got a bit carried away. In general if it requires physical movement of the entire party I'd like to post what you see and have a chance to set up the scene.

With regards to moving to a private room, I am fine carrying on two chronologically seperate scenes. At dinner with Lavinia, with any questions posed by Julian and any others. Then I'll have her excuse herself early to allow the party to plot over the course of their meal. And we can consider the planning (begining with Alix's lengthy dialogue) taking place once she has left the room to you.

With regards to thoughts, I too like reading them because especially in RA's case it helps me plan ahead. With his character Siobhan it was harder to stay one step ahead of his crazy theories when he didn't share them. Know I know where he wants to go and I have plans.  To respect the other's wishes though, I'd like to suggest taking Manzanita's advice and moving those to sblocks.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2007)

Thinking in SBLOCK, seems fine with me. I also like to write down teh thought of my character once in a while, but it is to help me to understand my character. It is teh same way I have forged Rinaldo personnality. Once I write down hsi thught, I can take some distance and see if it fit with what have been done, and sometimes, it reveal a part of personality of my character I didn't knew about, but make a lot of sense.

On another topic, Malarky is your wife? The same one who did Tenebrynn pictures. Really nice picture, i like it    If you are familiar with Tenebrynn's adventure, I would be curious to see Rinaldo, Tenberynn and Ashnar on the same picture... I think they are the three characters with the oldest common history in LEW.


----------



## Manzanita (Mar 10, 2007)

Velmont said:
			
		

> ... I would be curious to see Rinaldo, Tenberynn and Ashnar on the same picture... I think they are the three characters with the oldest common history in LEW.




That's probably right.  They predate Percy, Gorefoot, Nars and Rodimus by about 3 months.  Now that Kahuna Burger's dropped, Iggy and Sara are no longer a team either.


----------



## Malarky (Mar 10, 2007)

Yup guilty as charged. Once my illustration work load and other stuff gives me a bit of a brake I'd love to try out a couple of pictures. Sounds like Tenebrynn has gotten up to some interesting adventures. Wait was Rinaldo one of the ones in loincloths?  I will have to draw that yet.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 10, 2007)

Malarky said:
			
		

> Wait was Rinaldo one of the ones in loincloths?  I will have to draw that yet.




  Yes, he was one of them. There was Tenebrynn, Rinaldo, Ashnar, Eanos, Ogrin, Razh, Nurlan and Hogarth (which we just found). Quite a troop it was. Eanos was the lowest level of the group, but being a monk, he became the most powerfull member of the group. Yes, Rinaldo have lived so many interesting adventure, and Tenebrynn was in the best ones.


----------



## Verbatim (Mar 11, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know I haven't dropped off the face of the planet. We recently brought in my replacement for my job, and I have been working hard on getting her trained up so I can transition jobs. I am flying up to Nebraska for a few days and should be posting reg starting tonight.

As for placing thoughts in sblock, it will be hard to do for me, as there are times most of my posts are just the char's thoughts, but I will go with the rule of the DM.


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for dropping us a line. No worries Verbatim, the game'll be here when you get back from your trip


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 21, 2007)

Erekose--I just saw a thread in General about someone named 'Avner Meravanchi'.  I guess obviously he isn't in "There is No Honour", but can you tell me how this guy is related to Alix / anything else so I can incorporate it in advance?


----------



## Erekose13 (Mar 22, 2007)

I haven't decided whether to include him or not. He doesn't come in to play for several adventures so it may not even matter.  There are a few ways I could go about it and I'll need to review that later adventure before I decide how best to approach the subject.  But thanks for not reading the thread cause while it does indicate no spoilers the OP goes on to spoil things.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Mar 22, 2007)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> I haven't decided whether to include him or not. He doesn't come in to play for several adventures so it may not even matter.  There are a few ways I could go about it and I'll need to review that later adventure before I decide how best to approach the subject.  But thanks for not reading the thread cause while it does indicate no spoilers the OP goes on to spoil things.



 Yeah, I've seen enough "No Spoilers" threads to realise that I didn't want to read it.  If he exists in the game world (even if he won't be included), at least let me know Alix's relation (frex, if he was supposed to be Zebula's heir, things are already a bit screwed up).


----------



## Ayden (Jul 10, 2007)

All:

I will be resuming Nathan after I get back from a mission trip to New Orleans. I do apologize that my RL made me disappear, but here is to hoping between this and the Lamentation game, things continue to run smooth.


----------



## Ayden (Jul 21, 2007)

Back from the mission trip. Ready to pick up when you are.


----------



## Manzanita (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm back too.


----------



## Erekose13 (Jul 26, 2007)

We're on in the IC thread Verbatim, jump in any time and take over Nathan again.


----------

